# GreenValueHost outsources customer support to India.



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

I've been watching the drama and incessant offer bombing from GreenValueHost over the past few weeks (over on that OTHER site) .....

These 30-100TB bandwidth plans with a dedicated server worth of RAM and upwards of 300GB of disk have my face bruised from facepalming.

GVH = CC.  No doubt.   GreenValue isn't eating a dish like this, Biloh is.

Now, something I am calling out for real for real is the braggadocios claims that GVH DOES NOT outsource to Indians (yeah I need to source the "evidence" from the public post/claims).

This is from vpsBoard IRC channel:








+mepholic:. who was it that said GVH told them he didn't hire indians?
.:+mepholic:. root pts/1 113.193.41.194 13:46 42.00s 0.00s 0.00s -bash
.:+mepholic:. think again
.:+mepholic:. oh boy I can't wait to check my bash history after this


IP 113.193.41.194 = India.  Mumbai.  INDIANS.  RUN!








113.193.0.0 - 113.193.255.255
netname: TIKONANET
descr: Tikona Digital Networks Pvt. Ltd.
country: IN
admin-c: JS1761-AP
tech-c: JS1761-AP
status: ALLOCATED PORTABLE
mnt-by: MAINT-IN-IRINN
mnt-lower: MAINT-IN-TIKONA
mnt-routes: MAINT-IN-TIKONA
mnt-irt: IRT-TIKONA-IN
changed: [email protected] 20081119
changed: [email protected] 20090609
changed: [email protected] 20131101
source: APNIC

irt: IRT-TIKONA-IN
address: Tikona Digital Networks
address: Corpora,Office No 3A, 3rd Floor
address: LBS Marg, Bhandup (W)
address: Mumbai 400 078
e-mail: [email protected]
abuse-mailbox: [email protected]
admin-c: JS1761-AP
tech-c: JS1761-AP
auth: # Filtered
mnt-by: MAINT-IN-TIKONA
changed: [email protected] 20101220
source: APNIC

person: Jaydeep Sampat
nic-hdl: JS1761-AP
e-mail: [email protected]
address: Tikona Digital Networks
address: Corpora,Office No 3A, 3rd Floor
address: LBS Marg, Bhandup (W)
address: Mumbai 400 078
address: India
phone: +91-22-6784-0000
fax-no: +91-22-6784-0111
country: IN
changed: [email protected] 20081029
mnt-by: MAINT-IN-TIKONA
source: APNIC


Lunch is ready, I am having more foil.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jan 15, 2014)

I just wanted to note that if an employee logs in using "vzctl enter (ctid)" it does not show up on the standard "w" command

I happened to have been testing ways to identify entries from the hostnode earlier today.

So that was a direct login through openssh.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 15, 2014)

Indian support isn't by itself bad, they're usually quite capable at the job but mostly lack in their communication skills. Do they advertise as having US or non outsourced support?

Source: Past jobs.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 15, 2014)

He probably learned the outsourcing trick from CC hosting coach Thomas D. (the guy who, in his own words "outsources", "uses Indians" and runs a Minecraft host but "doesn't know shit about MC". 

Hijacking the thread for a minute...There was a thread on LET the other day with the title "Urpad Poor Support, GreenValueHost (Not Very Knowledgeable)" .  The thread is now titled "Urpad Poor Support" because GVH's Jonny had a temper tantrum and starting throwing the word slander around like he seems to do any time a customer critcizes the level of support or service they received.  Jonny is obviously not very knowledgable of the law since A. the idiot insists on misusing the terms slander and slanderous (which refer to oral defamation) instead of using the correct term libelous (written defamation), and B. the young host doesn't seem to understand that statements which are stated as an opinion rather than as a fact are not libelous, and C. it is not F**king illegal for a customer to publicly post that a service provider's staff doesn't seem very knowledgable or for the customer to say that they aren't happy with the level of support provided (if it was illegal I'd be doing a life sentence for criticizing my cable provider's braindead customer service/support departments).



> The OP's thread title is a complete lie that is an attempt to illegally and intentionally slander our company.





> I would highly appreciate if you would have the slanderous thread title edited because we did nothing wrong and don't deserve this libel.


----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

This is a customer email that was sent out.  Note, paragraph #3 about the Indian outsourcing commentary.



> Valued Clients,
> 
> This message is being sent out to you to inform you of a recent implementation of unsuspension fees.
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

^---- Borrowed from:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/434646/#Comment_434646


----------



## AuroraZero (Jan 15, 2014)

Hold on just a minute. I just read and re-read their post over "there" and it did not mention anyplace the number of CPU cores any plans came with. So just how in the sam hell am I supposed to know what I am buying? How do I know if it is a good deal or not? Sure to some people it does not matter 2-4 cores but the damned ad did not even mention any hardware.

For all I know these servers are 286's!!!! I mean come on people this post has to be the biggest piece of fluff I have ever seen. What amazes me the most is people are buying this crap like sheep. Sorry but this just gets me annoyed. There can not be this many brain dead meat puppets in world is there? If there is I have the feeling the rest of are doomed before we start.

Here is the post have at it guys.

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/20028/greenvaluehost-is-now-in-ny-tx-la-check-out-this-massive-blowout-sale-starting-3-100tb-bw#latest


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 15, 2014)

> We employ a talented and skilled team of systems administrators that are paid top dollar/expensive wages by the hour



If they're employed by GVH (as opposed to being contractors)and  being paid "by the hour" rather than being paid an annual salary I question whether they are being paid "top dollar" and I'm going to question their level of experience and skills.  Skilled sys admin contractors are paid hourly but I've yet to see a "talented and skilled" sys admin that is employed by a company that isn't paid a salary rather than an hourly wage.

I'm also going to question whether GVH could afford to hire a highly skilled sys admin (as in an actual employee rather than a contractor).  Here's a few current sys admin *average* salaries: server administrator $66K, senior linux system administrator $84K, network system administrator $70K (from this table > http://www.indeed.com/salary/System-Administrator.html



> For all I know these servers are 286's!!!!


He said in another thread they're E3's with 32GB RAM and 1 Gbps ports.  TL;DR sell 9 4GB RAM plans and you've already oversold the RAM, sell 4 100TB bandwidth plans and you've already oversold the maximum amount of bandwidth that 1 Gbps port can possible transfer in a month. The biggest CPU abuser is the host who is massively overselling his nodes not the customers who are struggling to get CPU time on the overloaded node.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jan 15, 2014)

Slightly off-topic but I don't see what is wrong with outsourcing. Yes, it would show a certain degree of hypocrisy if GVH's claim that they only hired American staff proved to be false but as long as , for any other company, the staff is capable and they don't sound like they rely on Google Translate to reply to tickets, I don't seen an issue with it.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

The majority of our staff members are located in the US and _*during the time that the email was sent*_, *we did not employ any Indian staff.*

I was convinced by a knowledgeable businessman and friend the other day to give his Indian team a chance at working at our helpdesk at a small cost and I caved in and accepted the offer. Their 1st day of working was *yesterday.* So far the team has been doing an absolutely phenominal job and I'm very proud of them. They are able to effectively troubleshoot/diagnose issues, collaborate each other via chat and work together, assist clients in a quick and timely manner, and they do what they are told. We have not yet had *one client* complain. Their English communication abilities are satisfactory as well, and you can understand them perfectly.

Given all of the above, I don't understand how you can still be against the hiring of persons living in India *without being a racist*. We even pay them well and provide bonuses on top of that.

If any of our customers has any issues with *any *of our technical support staff members, they are more than willing to contact a member of our management team for resolution. We have a quality assurance department and a team of management staff that are estatic about helping our clients with anything that they may need and I'm confident of that. If you still have doubts, Mike, please send me a private message and I will hook you up with any hosting service or management service that we offer and you'll see that what I am talking about is for real.

Also, @AuroraZero - If you have a sales question, it's better if you submit a ticket in our helpdesk rather than posting on LET and then complaining when you don't receive a quick response in the timeframe that you were looking for. The answer to your question is the 1st and 2nd plan have 4 cores and the 3rd plan has 1 core.

To again emphasize another statement that has been said over and over again, GreenValueHost is *not* owned by ColoCrossing and ColoCrossing does *not* partake in any management decisions of our company. and Mike, you already know this. You already know that if ColoCrossing owned us, I wouldn't be here trying to explain everything. I wouldn't be changing our policies for consumer satisfaction, and I frankly would not give a crap about what anyone here has to say. But in reality, it is actually just to opposite. I'm here to explain and clear up any confusion that any of you guys have, I changed our policies for the satisfaction of our consumers, and I do truly care about what our customers, potential customers, and industry spectators have to say. It's the better way to do business. I personally do not agree with ColoCrossing's "closed book" business model and approach and therefore we here at GreenValueHost do not follow it. If we were of any part of ColoCrossing, I would have been fired by now.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jan 15, 2014)

@GVH-Jon Please show me my post on LET. When you do that much I will buy from your company. I have never and will never post in a thread of, nor buy from a company that uses a CC network. They do not work for me or my clients. I do not like their business practices and from your tone I do not like you that well either and I shall leave it at that.


----------



## raidz (Jan 15, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> ...Given all of the above, I don't understand how you can still be against the hiring of persons living in India *without being a racist*. We even pay them well and provide bonuses on top of that....


Oh give me a break! There are many reasons someone might not be a fan of outsourcing to India besides racism.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 15, 2014)

Everyone is so hung up on race lately.  You folks need to get out of your suburbs more.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 15, 2014)

raidz said:


> Oh give me a break! There are many reasons someone might not be a fan of outsourcing to India besides racism.


Especially considering how proudly he announced he didn't, 1.5 weeks ago, in his email.

The reason why Indian tech support gets a bad image is because often times it's below the quality a customer wants. I understand, when you sell VPSes for $5/mo you may not have enough to hire native English speakers at legal rates, but generally speaking the negativity towards Indian tech support is due to their inability to communicate back to the client in proper English. More often than not, when not swamped with working for you and 6 other companies at the same time, they're quite capable and good workers. But not the best at responding to a ticket, _generally._

"hi thank you can please try now, okay?"

That's not an appropriate response to any ticket, even if the staff member went in and solved a complicated issue in a timely manner.

TLDR: People don't want it because they're often overworked and usually their English skills aren't as good as their tech skills. Plus I'd not trust someone who works for many companies.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 15, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Everyone is so hung up on race lately.  You folks need to get out of your suburbs more.


Can it, ya Ruski.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 15, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> To again emphasize another statement that has been said over and over again, GreenValueHost is *not* owned by ColoCrossing and ColoCrossing does *not* partake in any management decisions of our company. and Mike, you already know this.


Yeah but what about HVH's involvement in GVH? We both know you piggyback off of their sweetheart server deals with CC and Ernie has access to your WHMCS.

Ex: http://i.imgur.com/r4zoEgo.png



GVH-Jon said:


> I was convinced by a knowledgeable businessman and friend the other day to give his Indian team a chance at working at our helpdesk at a small cost and I caved in and accepted the offer.


I wonder who THAT could be.

http://i.imgur.com/vfu2nGg.png

".:GVH-Jon:. I'm telling you right now -- This statement can't be released though. GVH can never die as long as HVH and CC are alive"


----------



## raidz (Jan 15, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Especially considering how proudly he announced he didn't, 1.5 weeks ago, in his email.
> 
> The reason why Indian tech support gets a bad image is because often times it's below the quality a customer wants. I understand, when you sell VPSes for $5/mo you may not have enough to hire native English speakers at legal rates, but generally speaking the negativity towards Indian tech support is due to their inability to communicate back to the client in proper English. More often than not, when not swamped with working for you and 6 other companies at the same time, they're quite capable and good workers. But not the best at responding to a ticket, _generally._
> 
> ...


Agreed.

I am also not a fan of outsourcing in general. I understand that most companies have to do it to stay competitive these days but its part of the reason our economy is so bad, jobless claims are so high and big businesses are getting away with more crap as far as how it treats its employees etc. Obviously GVH is a super small company and outsourcing a few people isn't going to do anything but some people look at this kind of thing as more of a principle issue. If its racist to be upset with our countries businesses continually moving jobs out of the country then we have a lot of jobless, racist folks. I am only talking about the United States so my apologies with anyone who takes offense to a bit of murica patriotism.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> @GVH-Jon Please show me my post on LET. When you do that much I will buy from your company. I have never and will never post in a thread of, nor buy from a company that uses a CC network. They do not work for me or my clients. I do not like their business practices and from your tone I do not like you that well either and I shall leave it at that.


I apologize, I thought you were one of those people that posted on LET. I'm not speaking or suggesting a threatening tone in my previous post at all. My tone was completely and perfectly calm. I myself do not agree with much of ColoCrossing's business practices and I think it is quite obvious that dr mike's claim of us being owned by ColoCrossing is false. We follow our own business practices which are based on both moral and ethical values.



raidz said:


> Oh give me a break! There are many reasons someone might not be a fan of outsourcing to India besides racism.


The primary reason for why Indians are looked down upon for technical support is that a lot of them have poor English speaking abilities. The Indians that we employ are able to clearly and effectively communicate in the English language.



MannDude said:


> Especially considering how proudly he announced he didn't, 1.5 weeks ago, in his email.
> 
> The reason why Indian tech support gets a bad image is because often times it's below the quality a customer wants. I understand, when you sell VPSes for $5/mo you may not have enough to hire native English speakers at legal rates, but generally speaking the negativity towards Indian tech support is due to their inability to communicate back to the client in proper English. More often than not, when not swamped with working for you and 6 other companies at the same time, they're quite capable and good workers. But not the best at responding to a ticket, _generally._
> 
> ...


Again, the majority of our staff members are Americans living in the United States and are natively fluent in English. Also I must reiterate my point of our Indians' capability to effectively communicate in English. I made sure that the staff members that we employ are both skilled in server administration as well as effective in their communications with our clients. I can assure you that if you purchase a service from us and ticket in to Customer Service, you will always receive a response in clear and understable English.



Aldryic C said:


> Everyone is so hung up on race lately.  You folks need to get out of your suburbs more.


I'm not "playing the race card" to get out on anything, I promise. I was just putting a point out there because to be honest, don't you think this statement made by dr mike

"IP 113.193.41.194 = India.  Mumbai.  INDIANS.  RUN!"

is a tad bit racist and can be found maybe somewhat offensive?


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 15, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I myself do not agree with much of ColoCrossing's business practices and I think it is quite obvious that dr mike's claim of us being owned by ColoCrossing is false. We follow our own business practices which are based on both moral and ethical values.




Hmm.....


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Yeah but what about HVH's involvement in GVH? We both know you piggyback off of their sweetheart server deals with CC and Ernie has access to your WHMCS.
> 
> Ex: http://i.imgur.com/r4zoEgo.png
> 
> ...


The GVH-HVH relationship is confidential and I cannot release any information regarding it. As for for that quote, although I really did not want it released for obvious reasons (Stirring the pot? Twisting it into something ridiculous?), what I meant by that is that our upstreams are generous with us in regards to our invoices and there's nothing more to it.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 15, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> The GVH-HVH relationship is confidential and I cannot release any information regarding it. As for for that quote, although I really did not want it released for obvious reasons (Stirring the pot? Twisting it into something ridiculous?), what I meant by that is that our upstreams are generous with us in regards to our invoices and there's nothing more to it.


Yeah, Ernie might get mad


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Hmm.....


We follow their business model on our dedicated server sales and that's quite evident. As to their general business model in relations to public appearance, public relations, confidentiality, closed-book policy, etc, that's not us.


----------



## blergh (Jan 15, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Everyone is so hung up on race lately.  You folks need to get out of your suburbs more.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 15, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> The GVH-HVH relationship is confidential and I cannot release any information regarding it. As for for that quote, although I really did not want it released for obvious reasons (Stirring the pot? Twisting it into something ridiculous?), what I meant by that is that our upstreams are generous with us in regards to our invoices and there's nothing more to it.


Under what circumstance does a "relationship" with "just your upstream" have to remain "confidential"? No twisting anything, flat screen caps from a conversation you had with me via IRC.

You seemed to ignore the comment about Ernie having access to your WHMCS. "Just our upstream"

I'm all about businesses being honest and transparent, but I *refuse* to sit here and watch you say you are honest and transparent with your clients when it is a very obvious, blatant, flat out lie. Stop with the crap.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Under what circumstance does a "relationship" with "just your upstream" have to remain "confidential"? No twisting anything, flat screen caps from a conversation you had with me via IRC.
> 
> You seemed to ignore the comment about Ernie having access to your WHMCS. "Just our upstream"


The relationship that we have with HVH is primarily that we resell their dedicated servers and that they are our primary supplier of VPS nodes.

In regards to Ernie having access to our WHMCS, GreenValueHost receives large amounts of dedicated server orders and quick provisioning for dedicated servers is a necessity. As we resell bulk/large amounts of dedicated server orders from our upstream, HVH, I granted access for them to view our dedicated servers pending order queue for the sole purpose of *quicker dedicated server provisioning.*


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 15, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> [...] because to be honest, don't you think this statement made by dr mike
> 
> "IP 113.193.41.194 = India.  Mumbai.  INDIANS.  RUN!"
> 
> is a tad bit racist and can be found maybe somewhat offensive?


The only thing I can find offensive in that is the generalization that, despite being a common assumption, outsourcing support means lower quality.  Of course it can (and often will) mean this, but given that I can tie my own shoes I realize that a generalized statement does not hold for every possible match, and drmike is not making the claim that all outsourcing == poor quality.

I find _"INDIANS. RUN!"_ about as offensive as being called a Russki, or a black friend telling me I don't understand Soul.  And since apparently this needs clarification, *s/offensive/amusing/*.


----------



## mcmyhost (Jan 15, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> The relationship that we have with HVH is primarily that we resell their dedicated servers and that they are our primary supplier of VPS nodes.
> 
> In regards to Ernie having access to our WHMCS, GreenValueHost receives large amounts of dedicated server orders and quick provisioning for dedicated servers is a necessity. As we resell bulk/large amounts of dedicated server orders from our upstream, HVH, I granted access for them to view our dedicated servers pending order queue for the sole purpose of *quicker dedicated server provisioning.*


I call BS, I've waited more than a week for my server.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 15, 2014)

I thought CC provided the majority of your servers?


----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

1.  Can you say busted?   You should get it lubed up good first.  I hate friction.  You did good on smoothly letting that sail.



> I was convinced by a knowledgeable businessman and friend the other day to give his Indian team a chance at working at our helpdesk at a small cost and I caved in and accepted the offer. Their 1st day of working was yesterday. So far the team has been doing an absolutely phenominal job and I'm very proud of them.


2. We[2,3,?]Cares?  No that's the Indian help desk monkeys.

3.  Small cost?!?! You just got done bragging about employing Yankees [multiple times] and paying top dollar [in past two weeks].


----------



## lbft (Jan 15, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Everyone is so hung up on race lately.  You folks need to get out of your suburbs more.


While this is a good point, and there is an undercurrent of racism in the way some people talk about people from India, sometimes it's just people being awkward describing the real factors (language skills, culture clash and outsourcing to the lowest bidder). It's pretty hard to deny the pervasive negative idea of "outsourcing to India" includes those things.

Nobody thinks it's racist to hire a Chinese person to work on tickets for Chinese clients - they know the language and the business culture. Why is it necessarily racist to expect a company to hire people with native or near-native English? While Indian English is perfectly regular and a normal part of life for many people in India, it clashes with US/British/etc. English speakers' expectations. The same thing would happen with, say, Hong Kong English or Singlish.

There's also the fact that, when people talk about outsourcing to India, they usually mean outsourcing to the lowest bidder in India. So on top of language and cultural issues there's the issue that you're hiring people who can't find work for better pay, who on average are going to be worse at their jobs. There are plenty of good people who know their stuff and write more standard-by-US/UK-standards English in India - but even with the lower cost of living you're still not going to get them for the bottom-of-the-barrel pay that GVH is likely paying.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 15, 2014)

For those interested in how much your 100TB VPS really costs GVH if you use your BW:


----------



## Francisco (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm going to just put my opinion here.

The only reason you or Earnie are getting "100TB" for $5/month is that you're nothing more than sales reps to CC.

Jon doesn't post his own sales on WHT anymore because he has Ernie handling all that and you running up the side lines with shared hosting.

Listen, answer me this. What changed that suddenly made it where you had to give all your shared customers up to Earnie,

yet you're now able to offer 100TB and 250GB space for $5/month? None of your shared customers were using that much.

Infact, you're right now selling "pure ssd cloud shared hosting" with unlimited resources.

What changed? I'll tell you what changed. You got in a bind and couldn't support your business, so like many, you sold to your upstream.

Now, maybe you really don't have direct CC dealings but HVH is owned and operated by CC. Why is this believed? Because Ernie owed CC quite a

few thousand in back invoices then suddenly he fired his best worker, stopped talking to them, and the debt allllll disappeared.

Kris on these forums has the full story if someone wants to bring him in here but he's gone into full detail a few times on here about it.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

*"find "INDIANS. RUN!" about as offensive as being called a Russki, or a black friend telling me I don't understand Soul. And since apparently this needs clarification, s/offensive/amusing/."*

Seriously, I want to believe GVH-Jon and ignore by basic math skills and not resort to pretend counting on my fingers.  Shit doesn't add up.

How many times do I need to bust folks out of Buffalo telling stories? 

Credit given, at least you didn't apply the Fabozzi school of logic and fessed up vs. continuing to lie.

If you were so proud of your Indian support staff, why no big press thing?  I mean you are an active poster and all and have that active LET thread milking consumers or intending on?   Guess Indian exploitation does sound appealing to customers?   I bet you are paying them < $1k a month and I bet they are giving you multiple people around the clock.

You know who loves exploiting slave-like-labor --- Adam Ng / Kevin Hillstrand / Adam Jackson.  This is his fingerprint.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 15, 2014)

lbft said:


> Nobody thinks it's racist to hire a Chinese person to work on tickets for Chinese clients - they know the language and the business culture. Why is it necessarily racist to expect a company to hire people with native or near-native English? While Indian English is perfectly regular and a normal part of life for many people in India, it clashes with US/British/etc. English speakers' expectations. The same thing would happen with, say, Hong Kong English or Singlish.


Outsourcing, and who is being outsourced to, isn't the issue.  This is really only coming up because of how adamant the "we don't outsource" claims were prior, and has nothing to do with where it's contracted out to.


----------



## lbft (Jan 15, 2014)

Aw, come on, I can't go off on a tangent based on something someone said?


----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

> "I don't understand how you can still be against the hiring of persons living in India without being a racist. We even pay them well and provide bonuses on top of that."


I am multi-cultural.  Multi-ethnic.  Beyond that, my best friends are black, brown, Asian, etc.   In fact, minimally white.

Saturday I went and ate Indian food at a new restaurant regionally.   Go there every week, some times multiple times a week, cause you know I am a cracker devil.  

You know what?  I pay them what the food costs in the US of A.  I don't pay them $1.15 for my lunch.  That's my gripe.   

Quit acting like the rest of the tech-exploiters that you are "helping" the those poor foreigners.  And, especially quit blowing imaginary smoke about dropping big money paying them.  I know what they cost over there.  Heck I probably know the firm you are using.

I know someone dropping a whopping $700 a month for a team of Indians 24/7 for the very same support / niche / industry.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 15, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> For those interested in how much your 100TB VPS really costs GVH if you use your BW:


Son, you got played.

Personally I think a lot of what you're pasting is just to see how much of a leaky boat you are.

Why would *Jon Biloh* be telling Earnie that he has to pay for overages? Short of abuse or things breaking the TOS,

at no time should Jon be instructing Earnie how to handle "his" customers.

Of course, if GVH-Jon is being 100% truthful in this all, then Ernie has a lot of explaining to do.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Jan 15, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Son, you got played.
> 
> 
> Personally I think a lot of what you're pasting is just to see how much of a leaky boat you are.
> ...


"Financial relationship"?

We already know HVH and CC have this special financial relationship, Jon said so himself on his forums. It only took one client here inquiring why Colocrossing was on their Hudson Valley Host credit card statement (and a couple months of denial) for them to admit this. But of course, 'financial relationship' could mean anything.

But if Jon oversees their finances, it's possible he'd have a say in things like that.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 15, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Son, you got played.
> 
> 
> Personally I think a lot of what you're pasting is just to see how much of a leaky boat you are.
> ...


It could be true, it could be false. I could care less either way. I'd say there's a solid chance it is true being the financial relationship HVH and CC have, that would extend down into GVH as GVH "resells" HVH's servers, and gets all of their VPS nodes from HVH.

Not a whole lot of value attempting to see if I'm a leaky boat or not, I've made it very clear multiple times in the past that I will call CC and CO out as necessary.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 15, 2014)

MannDude said:


> "Financial relationship"?
> 
> We already know HVH and CC have this special financial relationship, Jon said so himself on his forums. It only took one client here inquiring why Colocrossing was on their Hudson Valley Host credit card statement (and a couple months of denial) for them to admit this. But of course, 'financial relationship' could mean anything.
> 
> But if Jon oversees their finances, it's possible he'd have a say in things like that.


It really can't though. Legally they aren't allowed to broker another companies transactions like that unless they're designated as a bank and have direct MC/VISA agreements.

The only thing it means is that CC owns (or at least did own) them.

You need to realize, this isn't something small where CC would get slapped on the wrist with a simple account suspend and unsuspend when they fix things. Doing that crap is counted as money laundering and short of being the head of Bank of America, you aren't getting off the hook on a laundering charge.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Son, you got played.
> 
> 
> Personally I think a lot of what you're pasting is just to see how much of a leaky boat you are.
> ...


I don't put anything by CC + affiliates - or investments or whatever BS term they want to call themselves.

Rest of us deal in kosher investments and pedestrian, normal, boring customer relationships.

Someone needs to steer Ernie.   I mean, clear he's a wing operator at CC.   Token role, paid to run a segment of the biz under his "umbrella".  Keeping costs down are a priority in every business.

Now all that said,  CC has never been good / on top of regulating bandwidth use.  I know multiple providers with large overages that CC just swallows.  This stands in stark contrast though to a brand selling 30-100TB BW PER VPS.   I mean the monthly overage from this circus stunt is going to be something epic.


----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Doing that crap is counted as money laundering and short of being the head of Bank of America, you aren't getting off the hook on a laundering charge.


Look how they keep skipping over heat on the Iran stuff and taking money that violates embargo/direct peering.    Then the massive IP doghouse for organized SPAM/crime cartels.

I officially call CC head:  Teflon Jon.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

mcmyhost said:


> I call BS, I've waited more than a week for my server.


I've already explained the situation to you via your ticket.

I'm going to say this one more time. We are not owned by ColoCrossing. If we were, I would have been *fired on the spot* by now.



Francisco said:


> I'm going to just put my opinion here.
> 
> 
> The only reason you or Earnie are getting "100TB" for $5/month is that* you're nothing more than sales reps to CC.*
> ...


Everything I just bolded above is false.

.

.

I am not authorized to speak on behalf of Hudson Valley Host and/or Ernie, or ColoCrossing. I'm not authorized to release any HVH-sensitive or CC-sensitive data or information either. If you have any questions regarding HVH you can email Ernie directly via his email, [email protected]


----------



## Francisco (Jan 15, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I've already explained the situation to you via your ticket.
> 
> I'm going to say this one more time. We are not owned by ColoCrossing. If we were, I would have been *fired on the spot* by now.
> 
> ...


It's a complete lie. That's why CC hasn't officially posted a sales thread on WHT since 2012.

Where as HVH got out of its grave and within a *week* of doing so, started reselling cabinets out of Buffalo 

Makes perfect sense.

Francisco


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

Francisco said:


> It's a complete lie. That's why CC hasn't officially posted a sales thread on WHT since 2012.
> 
> 
> Where as HVH got out of its grave and within a *week* of doing so, started reselling cabinets out of Buffalo
> ...


I don't understand what you want me to do or say. For this you need to contact Ernie.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 15, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I don't understand what you want me to do or say. For this you need to contact Ernie.


Ernie left this place when someone asked him why his credit card charges were in CC's name.

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 15, 2014)

! hope GreenValleyHost isn't putting any of those 4GB RAM 250GB storage space VPS's on a server with only 16GB RAM and 4 x 1TB RAID10

Extreme overselling of RAM.  Check.

Extreme overselling of disk space.  Check.

Extreme overselling of available bandwidth.  Check.

Extreme overselling of CPU. Check.

Lots of customer complaints. Check.



> Saturday I went and ate Indian food at a new restaurant regionally.   Go there every week, some times multiple times a week



 I usually cook my own Indian food.  I do most of my grocery shopping at Indian, Chinese, and Puerto Rican supermarkets (and a few small Italian stores and other small businesses...no large corporate chain stores for me). 



> You know what?  I pay them what the food costs in the US of A.  I don't pay them $1.15 for my lunch.  That's my gripe.
> 
> Quit acting like the rest of the tech-exploiters that you are "helping" the those poor foreigners.  And, especially quit blowing imaginary smoke about dropping big money paying them.  I know what they cost over there.  Heck I probably know the firm you are using.



That's my gripe with outsourcing too.  It takes jobs away from workers in [fill in name of high wage country] and exploits workers in [fill in name of low wage country with labor and safety regulations that are lacking] . I've never subscribed to the Gordon Gecko  "greed is right"', anything for a buck' mentality and I've always believed in paying employees a fair wage (and yet somehow I've managed to survive 22 years as a fulltime business owner...go figure).


----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

Damn it @GVH-Jon,  you had me there with the transparent routine.  I thought maybe you were being straight.

You may be more honest than those you are keeping company with, but this turn of face with the support was wicked man and quick.  Any shred of decency soon will be gone running with those lads.  Cash money #yolo.

*IF* you are paying for bandwidth and not riding Biloh's baloney pony I highly advise ceasing those crazy Eddie style offers.   Those aren't going to end well.   I'll bet you.   You can't afford me spending $30 a month to melt CC's routers.  Big ass target on your offers that says, "PLEASE PUT ME OUT OF MY MISERY".

Fran pointing out how these offers are sustainable, but the Cpanel stuff wasn't?  Explain that so I understand your logic, who knows, maybe you know something rest of us don't.

Biz deals and structuring, OY VEY!  Someone call my Jewish lawyers.  You folks have some interesting complexity to muck up unkosher things.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> ! hope GreenValleyHost isn't putting any of those 4GB RAM 250GB storage space VPS's on a server with only 16GB RAM and 4 x 1TB RAID10


A lot of VPS providers use us as their VPS nodes provider.

and mike, we DO pay for our bandwidth overages.

Also, you can load a full VPS node with virtual servers that just want to use bandwidth but you can't do that for shared hosting.


----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> and mike, we DO pay for our bandwidth overages.


Sometimes I just want to give you a hug, like the autistic son I never had.

Let's get back to remedial math.

100TB offer, active on LET. That's 10x the normal CC E3 allocation.

Normal CC E3 rentals = 10TB of transit a month.   Slipping a 30TB in there happens, even a 60TB overage and they head turn and cough.

You sold 100TB @ $5/month.  Yes, many don't use their allocations.  I get that.  Hell I was teaching that in other markets when you were in Pampers I think.

Now you didn't sell that 1x or 2x, you sold it quite a bit.   Under the CC house logic, I can see that 32GB server sold oh 200GB of RAM+...  So we'll say a quite low 50 container count.   See where this is going.

Now use is going to be high, because of the who and what and disbelief.   Meaning your use, CPU load, disk IO, RAM consumption and especially bandwidth is going to be FAR higher than other CC disbelief brands.  Arguably, you are attracting power hungry, resource using masses.  Idleness is going to be lower too.  Refer to LET thread and suspensions and back stepping on things.

If you pay for overage and bandwidth call your lawyers and declare bankruptcy before next bill.


----------



## Jack (Jan 15, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Yeah but what about HVH's involvement in GVH? We both know you piggyback off of their sweetheart server deals with CC and Ernie has access to your WHMCS.
> 
> Ex: EDITED OUT IMAGE
> 
> ...


Not being funny or anything but if I had posted those screenshots that were a PRIVATE conversation without the other person's consent I would of been slaughtered.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> Sometimes I just want to give you a hug, like the autistic son I never had.
> 
> Let's get back to remedial math.
> 
> ...


I'll give you screenshots of our bandwidth graphs and CPU loads if you'd like. To be honest, so far we're only ~ 25TB bandwidth over in total for all of our VPS nodes (due to reset soon) and plus our nodes' CPU load is low most of the time, and I/O usually is never an issue. RAM is always low as well. Never had an incident where our RAM was capped. If our mass expansion and mass advertising efforts (Recent: WHT pinned thread!) haven't hinted it already, we have a large $$$$ reserve and we're not going to be going backrupt anytime soon no matter how large our BW overage bills are. And plus, we can always negotiate the overage bills too so it's not a problem.

When I say that we're LowEndTalk's *EXCLUSIVE* more bang for your buck provider and when I say that we are *the best* at what we do, *I mean it*.


----------



## lbft (Jan 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> Now use is going to be high, because of the who and what and disbelief.   Meaning your use, CPU load, disk IO, RAM consumption and especially bandwidth is going to be FAR higher than other CC disbelief brands.  Arguably, you are attracting power hungry, resource using masses.  Idleness is going to be lower too.  Refer to LET thread and suspensions and back stepping on things.


He might've scared off the people who know better but really, people like that are a tiny minority of the market. LEB has become the land of continually increasing numbers to keep people handing over cash for way more than they need.

The vpsBoard schism might've taken away a decent chunk of LET's people who know what they're doing but it didn't do shit for the people who either just want a VPS and don't care or who don't have the knowledge to make an informed decision.

Those people still have nothing to go on other than big numbers and that's why GVH is doing "well".

I really doubt GVH's nodes would be working any harder than CVPS's were when they were actually advertising on LEB/LET all the time, especially since with GVH they've learned to crack down on people who actually use their allocated resources.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 15, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> When I say that we're LowEndTalk's *EXCLUSIVE* more bang for your buck provider and when I say that we are *the best* at what we do, *I mean it*.


Based on what exactly?


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 15, 2014)

Jack said:


> Not being funny or anything but if I had posted those screenshots that were a PRIVATE conversation without the other person's consent I would of been slaughtered.


off topic, but...did you sell DotVPS?


----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

Jack said:


> Not being funny or anything but if I had posted those screenshots that were a PRIVATE conversation without the other person's consent I would of been slaughtered.


Who would have slaughtered you?  Me I would have given you a big thumbs up for such and believe I did when you made a stand @Jack.

Now I know, some of the social butterflies bitched and moaned on IRC, OH THE DRAMA and how could someone post "PMs".  Not naming names, but come on.   I bet you $5000 there are jagged statements out there involving same that would really rattle some cages. 

'Nuff said.  Over and out.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Based on what exactly?


I say that we're the industry's/LET's exclusive more bang for your buck provider because we provide resources for prices that no other legitimate company would dare touch, and we do it pretty well. I bet some fly by night hosts might have entered the market and tried to copy us but were they successful? ... Nope. We're the one in a million that can do what we do without deadpooling the next week.


----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'll give you screenshots of our bandwidth graphs and CPU loads if you'd like. To be honest, so far we're only ~ 25TB bandwidth over in total for all of our VPS nodes (due to reset soon) and plus our nodes' CPU load is low most of the time, and I/O usually is never an issue. RAM is always low as well. Never had an incident where our RAM was capped. If our mass expansion and mass advertising efforts (Recent: WHT pinned thread!) haven't hinted it already, we have a large $$$$ reserve and we're not going to be going backrupt anytime soon no matter how large our BW overage bills are. And plus, we can always negotiate the overage bills too so it's not a problem.
> 
> When I say that we're LowEndTalk's *EXCLUSIVE* more bang for your buck provider and when I say that we are *the best* at what we do, *I mean it*.


You darling you.

Bandwidth has a cost.  Oversell ratio might be fine today, but you are pretty fresh in this.  I think the 30TB+ offers were just prior to first of January.   Early to say the dealio is working.  Don't let income fool you temporarily.

If you want to sell me 100TB at $5 a month, I darn well might eat up a good oh 6 plans worth?

Do you combine VPSes?  Can I have a 1.2-1.5TB disk allocation and 600TB of BW along with oh what is that 24GB of RAM?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

lbft said:


> especially since with GVH they've learned to crack down on people who actually use their allocated resources.


This is false. We do not bullshit people. What we sell is what we sell. We guarantee that you can use everything that we sell you. (CPU restriction is 80% burst as defined by our ToS). You can use all the disk space, all the bandwidth, and all of your guaranteed RAM. Again, we do not BS our customers.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> You darling you.
> 
> Bandwidth has a cost.  Oversell ratio might be fine today, but you are pretty fresh in this.  I think the 30TB+ offers we just prior to first of January.   Early to say the dealio is working.  Don't let income fool you temporarily.
> 
> ...


No we don't combine VPSes but if you want to buy 6 of those plans and use all the resources, you're more than welcome. Go ahead, we welcome you with open arms.


----------



## drmike (Jan 15, 2014)

^--- you are both a good sport and simultaneously nuts.

I give you credit.

Just so I am clear here, how is your bandwidth billed?   Ahh... nevermind, that's privileged.  No way you will say about that.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> ^--- you are both a good sport and simultaneously nuts.
> 
> I give you credit.
> 
> Just so I am clear here, how is your bandwidth billed?   Ahh... nevermind, that's privileged.  No way you will say about that.


How is our bandwidth billed? Sure thing. Our bandwidth is basically a pay-as-you-go because we just buy ColoCrossing's standard 10TB per server and we pay all the overages they bill us whenever they decide to bill us. This overcomitting is perfectly fine because they allow us to overcommit as long as we pay the overages, and we're perfectly fine with doing so. 


In addition, to make sure that capping our uplink port *never *becomes an issue, we have our 24/7 around the clock techs proactively monitor our nodes and whenever an issue arises, datacenter is immediately notified and the issue gets patched right up. Our customers have absolutely *nothing to worry about* and I'll be more than happy to bet you a few thousand bucks on that right now. Before anyone says anything, I am fully aware that a 1Gbps port has a 300TB bandwidth capacity. Our nodes have never used more than 70TB in 1 month and we have been doing 30TB+ bandwidth offers not since the beginning of January, but since way past last year when we rolled out 100mbps+ unmetered bandwidth plans everywhere and it's never become an issue.

Honestly I don't know how to stress the fact enough that we have everything covered and that our customers have absolutely nothing to worry about. We're an *honest* company. I answer all questions relating to our company as openly as possible, do I? And we don't try to hide anything really either .. If anyone has questions, just ask. I'll try my best to answer them in public as well for better transparency. But please, no HVH or CC questions -- as you may already know I'm not authorized to answer those.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 15, 2014)

So hold on.

Are you with CC or with HVH?

And why would you be selling to VPS providers? Who wants to be a customer of a reseller of a reseller?

Francisco


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

Francisco said:


> So hold on.
> 
> 
> Are you with CC or with HVH?
> ...


I've said this many times already; we're affilitated with Hudson Valley Host in the sense that we're reselling their dedicated servers and they are our primary supplier for our VPS nodes.

A lot of VPS providers choose us as their VPS nodes provider because

*1. *We offer the lowest publicly available prices. We have permission to undercut HVH's prices and all of our competitor's prices and we actually profit off of doing so as well.

*2. *Our technical support engineers have access to *directly contact ColoCrossing.* I would explain further but the setup is a bit complicated.

*3. *Our management personnel are able to be contacted off business hours and *personally.* I offer my personal phone number to clients upon request in case of emergencies so they can always contact me whenever they need to whether it be 3PM in the afternoon or 2AM in the morning. I have phone numbers for our upstream as well so it's never a problem.


----------



## Nett (Jan 15, 2014)

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1336878

The requirements for this position are:


*Resident of the USA, UK, Canada, or Australia*


And, 4GB VPS for $5/mo= EXTREME OVERSELL

Imagine you get the 32GB dedi for $150/mo and you need to sell at least 30*4GB VPS (which makes 120GB RAM) to make money. Who would buy it??


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

Net said:


> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1336878
> 
> The requirements for this position are:
> 
> ...


That's why the majority of our staff is located in the US. I've said this many times before. 

In regards to your last comment, we have a lot more VPS nodes than you think. We spread out our nodes.


----------



## Nett (Jan 15, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> In regards to your last comment, we have a lot more VPS nodes than you think. We spread out our nodes.


I know you have lots of nodes, but I don't think you want to waste money by putting only 8 VPS ($40 worth) on each node, right? And you must be making some money from the VPS', right?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

Net said:


> I know you have lots of nodes, but I don't think you want to waste money by putting only 8 VPS ($40 worth) on each node, right? And you must be making some money from the VPS', right?


You don't need to worry about that.


----------



## nunim (Jan 15, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> ... a black friend telling me I don't understand Soul.  And since apparently this needs clarification, *s/offensive/amusing/*.


Come-on stop pretending....  We all know you don't understand Soul or Jive.


----------



## maounique (Jan 15, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with overselling, as long as nobody is kicked for using the resources advertised and nobody suffers because cant use the resources advertised.

As for the racism involved, it is borderline racist to say that you only employ US staffers, it implies other countries have less capable people which can be paid less without problems because they are foreigners and suck at their job.

It even considers countries such as UK, Sweden, Germany all boiling in the same (black) pot. It might not say it directly but this is clearly a form of discrimination, this time based not on race, but on country of residence, something that many people have been born into and cannot change (at least not easily).

I personally do not care how someone is conducting their business, how are they advertising it, who is their upstream, what conditions do they have from it and why, but I do consider that touting your country's supremacy and your business advantage in using only citizens of it while being caught doing otherwise is a bad move and it had to called as such.


----------



## nunim (Jan 15, 2014)

Mao_Member_no_signature said:


> ...As for the racism involved, it is borderline racist to say that you only employ US staffers, it implies other countries have less capable people which can be paid less without problems because they are foreigners and suck at their job....


No, not even close.  America isn't a race, last I checked anyhow, it may be Nationalist(something Europeans know quite a bit about) but it's not racist.  The reason customers like it is that it generally means native English speaking tech-support.

Not to mention the USA is the best country ever... Oh wait I live in Canada now... Fuck!


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

Mao_Member_no_signature said:


> There is nothing wrong with overselling, as long as nobody is kicked for using the resources advertised and nobody suffers because cant use the resources advertised.
> 
> As for the racism involved, it is borderline racist to say that you only employ US staffers, it implies other countries have less capable people which can be paid less without problems because they are foreigners and suck at their job.
> 
> ...


No it is absolutely not discrimination at all. You're taking this the wrong way to the extreme. It's not touting the supremacy of the US.


----------



## Jade (Jan 15, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I've said this many times already; we're affilitated with Hudson Valley Host in the sense that we're reselling their dedicated servers and they are our primary supplier for our VPS nodes.


So do you resell all of your services?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 15, 2014)

Jade said:


> So do you resell all of your services?


I've made it clear several hundred times already that it's only dedicated servers.


----------



## Nett (Jan 15, 2014)

Jade said:


> So do you resell all of your services?


AFAIK, The dedicated servers are resold, all others are not (although all of the servers are from HVH)


----------



## DamienSB (Jan 15, 2014)

nunim said:


> No, not even close.  America isn't a race, last I checked anyhow, it may be Nationalist(something Europeans know quite a bit about) but it's not racist.  The reason customers like it is that it generally means native English speaking tech-support.
> 
> Not to mention the USA is the best country ever... Oh wait I live in Canada now... Fuck!


Just wanted to point out that it's actually a requirement to only hire us residences and can be illegal to hire anyone outside of the country or anyone who lacks the proper legal paperwork to work.

Please reference the following form from the IRS http://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/files/form/i-9.pdf that is required for all new hires for any United States based company.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 15, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> The GVH-HVH relationship is confidential and I cannot release any information regarding it.


Interesting. I was under the impression that you were patting yourself on the back over being so "transparent"?



GVH-Jon said:


> The majority of our staff members are located in the US and _*during the time that the email was sent*_, *we did not employ any Indian staff.*


Ah, the classic "yeah, well, _back then_ it was not a lie!". Never mind that that was 2 weeks ago.



SkylarM said:


> I'm all about businesses being honest and transparent, but I *refuse* to sit here and watch you say you are honest and transparent with your clients when it is a very obvious, blatant, flat out lie. Stop with the crap.


That about summarizes my thoughts on this. It's not exactly the first "transparency" incident either, Jon.



GVH-Jon said:


> If our mass expansion and mass advertising efforts (Recent: WHT pinned thread!) haven't hinted it already, we have a large $$$$ reserve and we're not going to be going backrupt anytime soon no matter how large our BW overage bills are. And plus, we can always negotiate the overage bills too so it's not a problem.


To me, this reads as "we have enough money to burn, for a while anyway". If that isn't the definition of unsustainability, then I don't know what is.



GVH-Jon said:


> We're an *honest* company. I answer all questions relating to our company as openly as possible, do I?


That's a very easy and cheap claim to make, when _you _are the one defining what is "possible" and what is not.



GVH-Jon said:


> You don't need to worry about that.


Know what? If you're as transparent as you claim, then I'm sure you won't mind sharing with us how many VPSes you put on a node, what the node specs are, and what/how you are billed for all aspects of your VPS service. Then people here can do the maths for themselves.


----------



## Nett (Jan 15, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> Interesting. I was under the impression that you were patting yourself on the back over being so "transparent"?
> 
> Ah, the classic "yeah, well, _back then_ it was not a lie!". Never mind that that was 2 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


He just wants to hide the fact that their servers are oversold to hell.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 16, 2014)

Mao_Member_no_signature said:


> There is nothing wrong with overselling, as long as nobody is kicked for using the resources advertised and nobody suffers because cant use the resources advertised.


Second that.

First time that I read about customers that have to argue with the hoster to get access to the resources they have paid for.

E.g. throtteling the CPU after they are allready throttled by OpenVZ - is not a clever move.

They realized that and removed that 50% limit - but I don't like the way they are handling their overselling.

It's just a no-go.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 16, 2014)

DamienSB said:


> Just wanted to point out that it's actually a requirement to only hire us residences and can be illegal to hire anyone outside of the country or anyone who lacks the proper legal paperwork to work.
> 
> Please reference the following form from the IRS http://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/files/form/i-9.pdf that is required for all new hires for any United States based company.


Pretty sure that does not apply unless you are asking your foreign workers to reside in the US and work within the US.

This article on the SBA site may help?

http://www.sba.gov/community/blogs/6-legal-factors-consider-when-hiring-global-employees


----------



## DamienSB (Jan 16, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> Pretty sure that does not apply unless you are asking your foreign workers to reside in the US and work within the US.
> 
> This article on the SBA site may help?
> 
> http://www.sba.gov/community/blogs/6-legal-factors-consider-when-hiring-global-employees


I was responding to if it were legal to have location requirements, not really on requirements to hire foreign people.

Thanks for that resource, tho.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 16, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> This is false. We do not bullshit people. What we sell is what we sell. We guarantee that you can use everything that we sell you. (CPU restriction is 80% burst as defined by our ToS). You can use all the disk space, all the bandwidth, and all of your guaranteed RAM. Again, we do not BS our customers.


Everything? Really? How exactly is only letting people burst to only 80% of their CPU allocation letting them use everything you sell them? You're not talking about simply limiting how long you can burst for like other providers do -- you're not letting people burst at all, which plain and simply means you're giving people "resources" they can never, ever use.


----------



## mitsuhashi (Jan 16, 2014)

DamienSB said:


> Just wanted to point out that it's actually a requirement to only hire us residences and can be illegal to hire anyone outside of the country or anyone who lacks the proper legal paperwork to work.
> 
> Please reference the following form from the IRS http://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/files/form/i-9.pdf that is required for all new hires for any United States based company.


TL;DR some posts so sorry if I'm talking through my bee-hind.

I just saw this and since outsourcing is the topic, I wanted to note that outsourcing is different from normal hiring. The Indian company would be a service company and the webhost would be a purchaser of said services. You're not hiring the person that's working for you and you won't be withholding their taxes or paying the 50% employer share of FICA taxes for said worker. Or providing worker's comp or directly paying them anything. Hiring an offshore freelancer works the same way, as a contractor and not as an employee.

Unless, of course, you really want to hire the guy as an employee, at which point you'll have to go through some nasty hoops to make things work as the nation of immigrants doesn't really want immigrants any more.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 16, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> They realized that and removed that 50% limit


They didn't. They changed it to 80%.


----------



## elohkcalb (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, this thread reminds me of this clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g0XMx1sFEA


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 16, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> If our mass expansion and mass advertising efforts (Recent: WHT pinned thread!) haven't hinted it already, we have a large $$$$ reserve and we're not going to be going backrupt anytime soon no matter how large our BW overage bills are. And plus, we can always negotiate the overage bills too so it's not a problem.


This is damn near word for word the _braggacio_ that Fabozzi would try to pull.  Claiming to be wealthy, high capital, when it was plain as day that he simply had a backer with a rich daddy (Biloh).

You haven't been around very long - and with the plans you sell, it's _VERY_ obvious that the only way you could have a capital reserve is to be in someone's pocket.  So congrats, with that one claim you pretty much just confirmed for everyone that you are just another CC shell.


----------



## bzImage (Jan 16, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> simply had a backer with a rich daddy.


I thought Francisco was our rich daddy that buys us huge stacks of SSDs to play with. >.>


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, there is a difference between bragging about imaginary dollars, and doing something productive with real ones


----------



## bzImage (Jan 16, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Well, there is a difference between bragging about imaginary dollars, and doing something productive with real ones


No. NO! you will NOT ruin monopoly for me. You already ruined my childhood with your e-comics do NOT take away my board games.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 16, 2014)

XD  Your fault for clicking my links :3


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 16, 2014)

Amazing what a good breakfast pickles make, isn't it?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> This is damn near word for word the _braggacio_ that Fabozzi would try to pull.  Claiming to be wealthy, high capital, when it was plain as day that he simply had a backer with a rich daddy (Biloh).
> 
> You haven't been around very long - and with the plans you sell, it's _VERY_ obvious that the only way you could have a capital reserve is to be in someone's pocket.  So congrats, with that one claim you pretty much just confirmed for everyone that you are just another CC shell.


Or maybe it's because we're growing so fast because of all the publicity that we receive on a daily basis? Believe it or not all these threads about us are actually increasing the rate of sales that we receive.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 16, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Or maybe it's because we're growing so fast because of all the publicity that we receive on a daily basis? Believe it or not all these threads about us are actually increasing the rate of sales that we receive.


Again that just sounds like a Fabozzism


----------



## Nett (Jan 16, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Or maybe it's because we're growing so fast because of all the publicity that we receive on a daily basis? Believe it or not all these threads about us are actually increasing the rate of sales that we receive.


lol


----------



## telephone (Jan 16, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Again that just sounds like a Fabozzism


Next he'll be spouting how small some provider is compared to them... @GVH-Jon why not belittle BuyVM's operation compared to yours like Chris did?  opcorn:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 16, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Or maybe it's because we're growing so fast because of all the publicity that we receive on a daily basis? Believe it or not all these threads about us are actually increasing the rate of sales that we receive.


That line of BS may work on clients with no experience on the selling side of this industry, but trying to pass lies like that to people that actually know how the market works?  Just insulting.

If you were actually getting even a quarter of the numbers that you would need to account for the claims you make, no other provider would be making sales *period*.  Not to mention that you would be buying up cabs directly, not 'reselling' and 'having complicated relationships' with minor upstream players.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 16, 2014)

Come on, guys, he did say *maybe*.

Just like *maybe *I'm Bill Gates.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> If you were actually getting even a quarter of the numbers that you would need to account for the claims you make, no other provider would be making sales *period*.


This makes absolutely no sense. The low end market is massive.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

telephone said:


> Next he'll be spouting how small some provider is compared to them... @GVH-Jon why not belittle BuyVM's operation compared to yours like Chris did?  opcorn:


We're larger than what most people think that we are. When I say that we are one of LET's *largest* and *most popular* providers, I really do mean it. Our LET sales *get a lot of purchases.* Our last LET thread previous to the one active now had over *10K views* within *a week.* I could very well belittle BuyVM however I choose not to. Why? Because I do have a strong respect for both Fran and Aldryic. For some reason though I feel like that same respect isn't returned (possibly because of their past dealings with ColoCrossing?) I don't understand what they want me to do to convince them that we aren't owned by CC.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 16, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Or maybe it's because we're growing so fast because of all the publicity that we receive on a daily basis? Believe it or not all these threads about us are actually increasing the rate of sales that we receive.


For what it's worth, GVH was one of the providers I had originally shortlisted for a new VPS once I feel like I've familiarized myself enough with managing a VPS on my own, mostly because your deals seemed like total bargains and I don't feel invested enough to spend very much just yet. Once I lurked around and learned more, though, "these threads" you mentioned (both here and on LET) seriously made me rethink otherwise. I don't understand most of the terms being tossed around here, nor do I even have a clue about the past events that was mentioned by many other members here, so I'm not judging you based on past history or anything like that. What I do know, though, is that your plans (especially the latest LET exclusive) do seem quite unrealistic and you tend to evade or deflect certain questions and focus on reasserting the same things over and over again, even if they're irrelevant to the discussion at hand. I appreciate that you have kept a professional tone throughout all this, but the aforementioned points do not instill trust or confidence in me as a potential customer. You sound overconfident and, if I may be blunt, like you're hiding something. I could very well be wrong on this, but that's the impression I'm getting from you.

And for the record, I still don't understand why you would advertise a specific amount of CPU in your ads, only to assert in your ToS that clients can only use up to 80% of it. What's the point of advertising that extra 20% then? It's misleading to say the least, and even if it's a slight improvement from the original 50% that many people pointed out, it's still ridiculous that you would impose such a limit to begin with. If you only want people to use 80% at the most, that's entirely your decision to make, but please change your ads accordingly to reflect the correct CPU allocation.

Just my two cents as a complete newbie end user to this whole hosting business.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 16, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> The low end market is massive.





GVH-Jon said:


> We're larger than what most people think that we are. When I say that we are one of LET's *largest* and *most popular* providers, I really do mean it.


I love the logical disconnect.  You seriously think that LET represents even a fraction of a market that existed long before Biloh started using his daddy's chequebook to launch his schemes?

You can have 50 nodes and be one of the largest providers there.  Popularity is easily purchased for blowjobs and ridiculous coupons.  News flash:  LET is a very small pond, and it holds no big fish.  You forget, you're trying to make the "rapid expansion/lots of sales" claim to a company with a reputation for selling 300-500 VMs from a batch of new nodes within _hours_ of them going live, and being completely sold out by the end of the day.  I'm not buying your Kansas beachfront property.

Why don't you get respect from us?  Because I strongly dislike liars.  I kept my mouth shut for a long time, hoping you would have the decency to just admit the situation - but trying to pull a Fabozzi and trying to brag about taking the largest dump in an already stagnant pool?  Honestly thinking that we would believe you aren't part of the CC fiasco?  No, I don't respect that at all.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> I love the logical disconnect.  You seriously think that LET represents even a fraction of a market that existed long before Biloh started using his daddy's chequebook to launch his schemes?
> 
> You can have 50 nodes and be one of the largest providers there.  Popularity is easily purchased for blowjobs and ridiculous coupons.  News flash:  LET is a very small pond, and it holds no big fish.  You forget, you're trying to make the "rapid expansion/lots of sales" claim to a company with a reputation for selling 300-500 VMs from a batch of new nodes within _hours_ of them going live, and being completely sold out by the end of the day.  I'm not buying your Kansas beachfront property.
> 
> Why don't you get respect from us?  Because I strongly dislike liars.  I kept my mouth shut for a long time, hoping you would have the decency to just admit the situation - but trying to pull a Fabozzi and trying to brag about taking the largest dump in an already stagnant pool?  Honestly thinking that we would believe you aren't part of the CC fiasco?  No, I don't respect that at all.


We can grow a couple thousand percent just by taking customers away from our competitors on LET. And also, I can make that "lots of sales" claim because if you have not noticed, our popularity is *soaring *and we're being talked about *constantly *on a daily basis now, everywhere. And if you would like to compare BuyVM with us, I can say with confidence right now that I am almost sure that our new orders/sales rate right now is at least as much, if not more, than that of BuyVM's.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 16, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I can say with confidence right now that I am almost sure that our new orders/sales rate right now is at least as much, if not more, than that of BuyVM's.


You also had to sell your soul to get that done.

If you want to impress us roll the same offer in a non CC location to prove you aren't getting bank rolled by them.

There's lots of cheap market offers out there!

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Fabozzi, almost didn't recognize you there without your trademark bellend behavior.

On a more serious note - I'm expressing why I don't believe you.  You want to compare popularity?  Explain why we kept coming up either in the top 3 or as the runner up for the provider poll over there with _no effort_ and _no participation_ in the community (and without using coupons to buy votes).

It really doesn't matter what you are on LET - that's a CC playground, of course their shells get promoted there.  Like I said, tiny pond with no big fish.  It would be like saying "We're the king of VPSB!", knowing full well that only a couple dozen, if that many, legitimate providers are currently taking part.  Tell you what - the day that your reputation speaks for you, and not your ass, _then _I'll find your claims more credible.

Anyways, I've said what I wanted to say - you're a liar, a poor one at that, and I'm not going to believe any of your delusions of grandeur anyways; so you might as well tell your stories to someone else.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

Francisco said:


> You also had to sell your soul to get that done.
> 
> 
> If you want to impress us roll the same offer in a non CC location to prove you aren't getting bank rolled by them.
> ...


We're in the process of doing so and it's happening *very soon.* Just you watch.  And when we do make the same offers (or even better offers!) in non-CC locations, I sure as hell am going to be expecting an apology from you.

And Aldryic, when I speak of popularity, it isn't categorized by how many votes you receive in the Top Provider Polls. I'm talking about* sales and growth rate.* And from the looks of Fran's reply, I don't think you're doubting what I said about our sales rate being the same or higher than yours.

And if you would like to go back to talking about how our offerings are theoretically unsustainable, my recent two posts on LET argues against that.



> Whether or not we offer services at a loss is our decision. It's quite possible that we may or may not be offering these services at a loss to gain publicity (and quite frankly it's working, because there are threads ALL OVER THE PLACE about us EVERYWHERE, we're being talked about, our Alexa rank is soaring from LEGITIMATE traffic, sales for all of our services are soaring (We're even getting shared/reseller plan and dedicated server purchases from VPS clients) .. So to be honest all of this money that we're theoretically losing, we're gaining BACK from misc. sales from all this publicity everyone is giving us.
> 
> This is basically the low end industry giving us free advertising everywhere. We don't even have to pay for SEO, we don't even need to pay for banner advertisements, nothing. All these threads advertise the hell out of our services for us and once again, all the money we're theoretically losing is being made back on misc. sales.





> Let's just say this: Our misc. sales make up for a lot more than you think. Just as an example, we do have VPN companies signing up for our VPSes and they buy *A LOT* of IPv4 addresses and pay $1.00/month EACH for them. I'm not going to disclose our IPv4 pricing but our IPv4 pricing is extremely cheap and we make a lot from selling IPs, and the $$ we make from selling IPs ALONE is ENOUGH to make up for the bandwidth overage fees that we would receive if those VPN companies USED ALL of their bandwidth allocations.
> 
> And there's a lot more misc. sales, such as full management addon purchases, cPanel license purchases, the list just goes on and on.


And since BuyVM was previously with ColoCrossing, I'm sure you know how low IPv4 pricing can go. And I'm sure everyone else here also knows that when you post 100TB bandwidth offers and allow VPNs, you're going to get orders from VPN companies, and they're going to want more IPs. And they're going to pay decent cash for them, too.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 16, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> And since BuyVM was previously with ColoCrossing, I'm sure you know how low IPv4 pricing can go. And I'm sure everyone else here also knows that when you post 100TB bandwidth offers and allow VPNs, you're going to get orders from VPN companies, and they're going to want more IPs. And they're going to pay decent cash for them, too.


Not quite.

Jon tried to get us to use his IP space but we refused. We used our own space.

He also was shocked that we bursted as high as high as we did on our BW usage in Buffalo in the early months. There's a good chance he ate quite a bit of overages because he was on pure L3 at the time.

Francisco


----------



## Nett (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd say @Nick_A and @Serverian make more sales than GVH.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 16, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> And Aldryic, when I speak of popularity, it isn't categorized by how many votes you receive in the Top Provider Polls. I'm talking about* sales and growth rate.* And from the looks of Fran's reply, I don't think you're doubting what I said about our sales rate being the same or higher than yours.


Funny, I would've assumed that the very definition of popularity would stem from client opinion; not your fabricated figures.

Putting that aside - why are you even assuming you're in the same market as us?  You're not our competition - people come to us for quality and performance, not the Section 8 and welfare that dominates "low end".  Given the prices you're posting and the vast number of sheep that don't know any better and assume it to be a good deal, you should be downright ashamed that you're not 10-15x ahead of our meagre couple dozen daily sales on slow days.

Seriously, you're trying to compare the client flow between a proper steakhouse and some fast food drive-thru.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

Net said:


> I'd say @Nick_A and @Serverian make more sales than GVH.


That's true without a doubt. We couldn't possibly claim that we're growing faster than RamNode or Oktay's like.. 20 brands or so? They're not even in the same niche as us really so we don't have anything to worry about. We're actually moving our main site and client area to RamNode this weekend.


----------



## Nett (Jan 16, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> And Aldryic, when I speak of popularity, it isn't categorized by how many votes you receive in the Top Provider Polls. I'm talking about* sales and growth rate.*


Many sales & no votes in the polls = Terrible & Oversold Service



GVH-Jon said:


> We're actually moving our main site and client area to RamNode this weekend.


Why not use your own servers?? Unreliable?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Funny, I would've assumed that the very definition of popularity would stem from client opinion; not your fabricated figures.
> 
> Putting that aside - why are you even assuming you're in the same market as us?  You're not our competition - people come to us for quality and performance, not the Section 8 and welfare that dominates "low end".  Given the prices you're posting and the vast number of sheep that don't know any better and assume it to be a good deal, you should be downright ashamed that you're not 10-15x ahead of our meagre couple dozen daily sales on slow days.
> 
> Seriously, you're trying to compare the client flow between a proper steakhouse and some fast food drive-thru.


If that was the definition of popularity then I guess then I could say that Steadfast Networks is more popular than Endurance International Group/EIG. Right?

And yes we're not your competition. So why do our affairs matter to YOU? It certainly doesn't affect YOUR sales does it? Do I meddle and commentate in your affairs? Not at all.

But really, I shouldn't be complaining to be honest because as I said before, this publicity is helping our cause.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

Net said:


> Why not use your own servers?? Unreliable?


ColoCrossing doesn't provide DDoS protection.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 16, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> It certainly doesn't affect YOUR sales does it?


That's the exact point I've been making.  You're not as big as you claim, or seem to think you are.  You can take a number like... 20, and triple it to express your "rapid growth".. but at the end of the day, 60 is still less than 100.  Far less than 1000, 5k, and so on.



GVH-Jon said:


> But really, I shouldn't be complaining to be honest because as I said before, this publicity is helping our cause.


Trying to be like Chris does absolutely nothing to reinforce your claims of not being in Biloh's pocket.  The _only_ people that don't care about negative publicity are the ones with guaranteed capital - and that comes in the form of being someone's pet.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 16, 2014)

> if I may be blunt, like you're hiding something.


If I may be blunt, it's really none of our damn business who the kid is taking to the junior prom next spring and if he wants to hide his date's name he should be able to without being raked over the coals for it. 



> your deals seemed like total bargains


word of advice to save you from a lot of grief in your VPS hunting: redefine your definition of "total bargain" from "quantity at a low price" to "quality at a low price".  Look for deals from a provider who has received good reviews for the quality of their service and avoid the deals that seem to good to be true (i.e. 40GB RAM, 1 PB bandwidth, 10 PB storage) from providers who have mixed reviews.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 16, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> If I may be blunt, it's really none of our damn business who the kid is taking to the junior prom next spring and if he wants to hide his date's name he should be able to without being raked over the coals for it.
> 
> word of advice to save you from a lot of grief in your VPS hunting: redefine your definition of "total bargain" from "quantity at a low price" to "quality at a low price".  Look for deals from a provider who has received good reviews for the quality of their service and avoid the deals that seem to good to be true (i.e. 40GB RAM, 1 PB dandwidth, 10 PB storage) from providers who have mixed reviews.


That's what I've been doing actually, but thanks for the advice anyway. It's hard speaking as someone with zero computer background (unless a random comm tech class from high school counts) to tell where the line is drawn between quality and quantity or which deals seem too good to be true. All I know is given how little I know about how pricing works in VPS hosting, it's harder for me to justify plunking down more money right away when all I'm going to be doing for at least a few months is learning my way around with Linux. But that's exactly why I've been shopping around and reading up on a load of reviews so I can not only compare the pricing and specs, but also what people are saying about different providers. I don't know the back stories of anyone here and I have a feeling it's going to take a long time to read up on all of that, but in the meantime you have to understand that first impressions do make an impact, especially for someone new to the scene like me. I know full well it's none of my business what he's hiding-- if he's even hiding anything at all. But that's part of the vibe I get from him and based on everything else I've seen I don't feel comfortable going with GVH as a host. That's all.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

hellogoodbye said:


> That's what I've been doing actually, but thanks for the advice anyway. It's hard speaking as someone with zero computer background (unless a random comm tech class from high school counts) to tell where the line is drawn between quality and quantity or which deals seem too good to be true. All I know is given how little I know about how pricing works in VPS hosting, it's harder for me to justify plunking down more money right away when all I'm going to be doing for at least a few months is learning my way around with Linux. But that's exactly why I've been shopping around and reading up on a load of reviews so I can not only compare the pricing and specs, but also what people are saying about different providers. I don't know the back stories of anyone here and I have a feeling it's going to take a long time to read up on all of that, but in the meantime you have to understand that first impressions do make an impact, especially for someone new to the scene like me. I know full well it's none of my business what he's hiding-- if he's even hiding anything at all. But that's part of the vibe I get from him and based on everything else I've seen I don't feel comfortable going with GVH as a host. That's all.


Please provide me with the opportunity to prove to you that we're a quality host. If you send me a PM I can arrange for you a *absolutely free* VPS plan of your choice for *3 months*, completely fully managed. I'm confident you'll be satisfied with the quality of our services. A lot of people say that you can either have quality or quantity but here at GVH we believe in providing both at an affordable cost. It's possible, but to be honest what I truly believe is that *it's only possible here *at *GreenValue**Host * ^_^


----------



## Nett (Jan 16, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Please provide me with the opportunity to prove to you that we're a quality host. If you send me a PM I can arrange for you a *absolutely free* VPS plan of your choice for *3 months*, completely fully managed. I'm confident you'll be satisfied with the quality of our services. A lot of people say that you can either have quality or quantity but here at GVH we believe in providing both at an affordable cost. It's possible, but to be honest what I truly believe is that *it's only possible here *at *GreenValue**Host * ^_^


I'm interested in doing some benchmarks with it


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

Net said:


> I'm interested in doing some benchmarks with it


PM me, I'll set you up also with the same offer. I'm more than willing to prove anyone here that is doubting our services that we are indeed a quality host and that we are the absolute *best* at doing what we do.


----------



## Nett (Jan 16, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> PM me, I'll set you up also with the same offer. I'm more than willing to prove anyone here that is doubting our services that we are indeed a quality host and that we are the absolute *best* at doing what we do.


PM'd.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 16, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Please provide me with the opportunity to prove to you that we're a quality host. If you send me a PM I can arrange for you a *absolutely free* VPS plan of your choice for *3 months*, completely fully managed. I'm confident you'll be satisfied with the quality of our services. A lot of people say that you can either have quality or quantity but here at GVH we believe in providing both at an affordable cost. It's possible, but to be honest what I truly believe is that *it's only possible here *at *GreenValue**Host * ^_^


Thank you for your generous offer! I'm not in need of a second VPS at the moment - to be honest, I wouldn't even know what to do with it even if I got one now - but if there's no expiry date to this offer I would love to give it a shot in the future. Hopefully by then I'd be more knowledgeable and able to discern quality vs quantity.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 16, 2014)

> I'm more than willing to prove anyone here that is doubting our services that we are indeed a quality host



I think I'll take you up on that offer because I only get 66TB monthly on one of my servers and with your generous 250GB of disk space I should be able to fit everything onto a VPS.  Will short load spikes like these violate your CPU policy (these loads are from an E3-1245v2 dedi..normal load is 1-2)? 

Date: Fri, 17 Jan 2014 01:00:44 +0100 (CET)


Subject: lfd on xxx.xxx.xx: High 5 minute load average alert - 34.83


Time:                    Fri Jan 17 01:00:44 2014 +0100


1 Min Load Avg:          155.45


5 Min Load Avg:          34.83


15 Min Load Avg:         11.73


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I think I'll take you up on that offer because I only get 66TB monthly on one of my servers and with your generous 250GB of disk space I should be able to fit everything onto a VPS.  Will short load spikes like these violate your CPU policy (these loads are from an E3-1245v2 dedi..normal load is 1-2)?
> 
> Date: Fri, 17 Jan 2014 01:00:44 +0100 (CET)
> 
> ...


If what you're running can peak a 155 then our node is going to end up panicking and shutting down as a result of hosting you on the node so the answer is No we're not going to be interest in hosting you for the best interest of our clients.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 16, 2014)

> If what you're running can peak a 155 then our node is going to end up panicking and shutting down


That' load spike is due to an incoming web-based attack. If your E3 node panics when loads spike to 150 you need to work on your server's configuration because it should be able to withstand short load spikes like that.  That E3 with the 155 load gets hit several times a week, and I've seen load spikes up to 300, but it has 221 days of uptime (we also have defenses in place that will stop most attacks within a few minutes)


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 16, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> That' load spike is due to an incoming web-based attack. If your E3 node panics when loads spike to 150 you need to work on your server's configuration because it should be able to withstand short load spikes like that.  That E3 with the 155 load gets hit several times a week, and I've seen load spikes up to 300, but it has 221 days of uptime (we also have defenses in place that will stop most attacks within a few minutes)


We'll work something out. Drop me a PM.


----------



## nunim (Jan 17, 2014)

> Dec 16 00:28:59 <GVH-Jon>       http://i44.tinypic.com/33mudu8.png


----------



## NodeKid (Jan 17, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> You folks need to get out of your *xenophobia* more.


FTFY


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

nunim said:


>


Our mass expansion plan started around Christmas.


----------



## Amitz (Jan 17, 2014)

So you met with Brain around Christmas, Pinky?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinky_and_the_Brain


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

We experienced tremendous growth starting around the time that we posted our LET New Year Specials which stirred controversy of unsustainability and tremendously increased our capital. With a whopping 12.1 thousand views, it is easily the most recently popular offer thread on LET. We kicked it up a knotch with even more sales, even more advertising, brought back ex clients due to policy changes.. I don't even know where to start. It's only the beginning of the morning and 30 orders are in the queue.


----------



## Nett (Jan 17, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Our mass expansion plan started around Christmas.


LOL. Tell us about it.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 17, 2014)

This is really tragic.

I don't even know what else to say.


----------



## tragic (Jan 17, 2014)

MartinD said:


> This is really tragic.
> 
> I don't even know what else to say.


Sadly, I'd have to agree (no pun intended).


----------



## Patrick (Jan 17, 2014)

It's particularly sad when Jon comes onto IRC trying to show off that he just bought a sticky thread over at WHT or posts his financial/WHMCS set income.

I'll be amazed when you buy a WHT sticky in the VPS/Dedi offers section, hopefully that $600/wk won't throw you off and make you loose all your commission from HVH.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

Patrick said:


> It's particularly sad when Jon comes onto IRC trying to show off that he just bought a sticky thread over at WHT or posts his financial/WHMCS set income.
> 
> 
> I'll be amazed when you buy a WHT sticky in the VPS/Dedi offers section, hopefully that $600/wk won't throw you off and make you loose all your commission from HVH.


We don't receive funding from HVH. We pay from our OWN capital which is not funded by anything but our sales.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 17, 2014)

I love it when people makes claims they can't prove :3


----------



## bizzard (Jan 17, 2014)

I am not sure why I didn't find this thread yesterday. I am from India, from the southern tip. Just read the first two pages and I can't resist responding.

I don't find drmike's comment much of a humiliating one, as I am aware of the fact that many in India are not so good in communicating with English. 

What I want to contradict is the one quoted:



drmike said:


> I know someone dropping a whopping $700 a month for a team of Indians 24/7 for the very same support / niche / industry.


Considering the fact that $700 is a small amount in US, its not the case here. The conversion rate for USD is around 62 INR. That makes 700$ above INR 40000, which is double the salary that a software developer in a reputed company gets here. If you consider the average wage for a software developer, it might be somewhere around 10000 to 15000 INR per month. So, 700$ is a BIG amount.

A meal here costs me ~0.5USD. I live a month here with less than INR 10000, with all my expenses met and even with a bit of savings. I am still unmarried, so, I don't have a family to look for now. So, I'll be glad to get the job of a support tech for around USD 250 to 300 spending around 8 hours for what I love doing and that gives me an opportunity to learn new things.

Let me read the rest and I'll try to reply, with things I am familiar here.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 17, 2014)

nunim said:


>


Underwhelming.  I am warning now.  Your bubble will burst spectacularly.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 17, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Underwhelming.  I am warning now.  Your bubble will burst spectacularly.


Don't worry, he'll very shortly claim that those were "old numbers" from before "the massive growth in sales".  Once he figures out how to rig WHMCS reports, and tries to convince us that he doesn't have an 80% overhead, we can probably expect a new screenshot showing millions


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 17, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Don't worry, he'll very shortly claim that those were "old numbers" from before "the massive growth in sales".  Once he figures out how to rig WHMCS reports, and tries to convince us that he doesn't have an 80% overhead, we can probably expect a new screenshot showing millions


At best I can see someone being swallowed by their upstream before the end of the year.


----------



## bizzard (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, I just completed reading the 7 pages and the discussion is now on a completely separate route. No comments, as it isn't something of my interest.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 17, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> At best I can see someone being swallowed by their upstream before the end of the year.


It's also worth clarifying what those numbers actually mean, for folks that aren't familiar with actual accounting.

That image is for an income *forecast* report - not actual revenue, but what he potentially _could_ make in one year on the assumption that every plan was renewed with no cancellations. 

The chart showing actual sales and income is called the *Annual Income Report *(the *Income by Product* report also works), and that is something you won't see him post as anyone with a decent grasp on division (or a handy calculator) could very quickly spot fabrications.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 17, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> It's also worth clarifying what those numbers actually mean, for folks that aren't familiar with actual accounting.
> 
> That image is for an income *forecast* report - not actual revenue, but what he potentially _could_ make in one year on the assumption that every plan was renewed with no cancellations.
> 
> The chart showing actual sales and income is called the *Annual Income Report *(the *Income by Product* report also works), and that is something you won't see him post as anyone with a decent grasp on division (or a handy calculator) could very quickly spot fabrications.


Flat values are bad to look at anyways. He "resells" Dedi's, which he isn't turning any massive amounts of profit on. So those dedi rentals are going to inflate his estimated income, but doesn't actually translate into money in the bank.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 17, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Flat values are bad to look at anyways. He "resells" Dedi's, which he isn't turning any massive amounts of profit on. So those dedi rentals are going to inflate his estimated income, but doesn't actually translate into money in the bank.


That's how you know the whole thing is a sham to begin with... he's "paying for expansion" with "an influx of new sales", rather than money already available.  That is, if you believe his story about not being a CC bankroll.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 17, 2014)

Can somebody explain to me what exactly is so wrong about GVH having financial ties to ColoCrossing? I keep seeing that name come up but it's hard to understand why that's such a bad thing without any context or back story. Thank you!


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 17, 2014)

hellogoodbye said:


> Can somebody explain to me what exactly is so wrong about GVH having financial ties to ColoCrossing? I keep seeing that name come up but it's hard to understand why that's such a bad thing without any context or back story. Thank you!


I don't think there is anything wrong with it, unless of course you are flat out denying any ties.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

We just put in orders for Dual Xeon E5-2620s in Dallas in INTERNAP with IPv6 expected to deploy early next week.

And we don't have as many resold dedis as you think.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 17, 2014)

hellogoodbye said:


> Can somebody explain to me what exactly is so wrong about GVH having financial ties to ColoCrossing? I keep seeing that name come up but it's hard to understand why that's such a bad thing without any context or back story. Thank you!


ColoCrossing's own fraud and issues notwithstanding - there's nothing wrong with doing business with them.  What a lot of us are taking issue with, are GVH-Jon's blatant lies about not being affiliated with CC.  All of the "look at me, pay attention to me" crap he's pulling with the ridiculous monetary claims is just the humorous icing on the cake.

If you're looking for more amusement.. take a look at just about any ChicagoVPS (the original ColoCrossing VPS brand) thread over on LE* or WHT.  You'll see Chris Fabozzi pull the exact same stunts that Jonny boy here is... only with more colourful language, and a good deal less self control.  Those threads are excellent for when you've had a long day and need someone to laugh at ^_^


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 17, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> ColoCrossing's own fraud and issues notwithstanding - there's nothing wrong with doing business with them.  What a lot of us are taking issue with, are GVH-Jon's blatant lies about not being affiliated with CC.  All of the "look at me, pay attention to me" crap he's pulling with the ridiculous monetary claims is just the humorous icing on the cake.
> 
> If you're looking for more amusement.. take a look at just about any ChicagoVPS (the original ColoCrossing VPS brand) thread over on LE* or WHT.  You'll see Chris Fabozzi pull the exact same stunts that Jonny boy here is... only with more colourful language, and a good deal less self control.  Those threads are excellent for when you've had a long day and need someone to laugh at ^_^


Thank you! Sounds like there's a lot of catching up for me to do-- ChicagoVPS doesn't even ring a bell, although I've seen some mentions of "Fabozzi" around here and there.

Are there disadvantages to providers acknowledging they're CC-affiliated? I don't really see why anyone has to lie about that otherwise, apart from maybe pre-existing stigma due to CC's own history (which sounds like another source of recreational reading for me :lol.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 17, 2014)

hellogoodbye said:


> Are there disadvantages to providers acknowledging they're CC-affiliated? I don't really see why anyone has to lie about that otherwise, apart from maybe pre-existing stigma due to CC's own history (which sounds like another source of recreational reading for me :lol.


Does more harm than good to have an advert with "Datacenter - NEW YORK!" or "Quadranet in LA" instead of listing that they are with ColoCrossing. VPSB did a big push to list the actual datacenter/provider such as ColoCrossing instead of trying to lie about it.

I don't directly have any issue with a legitimate provider running out of ColoCrossing if they are honest and upfront about it. I personally would never use ColoCrossing again after my first go at it in LA a few months back, but I don't judge a provider purely because they are with CC unless they give me just cause to question their legitimacy.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 17, 2014)

hellogoodbye said:


> Are there disadvantages to providers acknowledging they're CC-affiliated? I don't really see why anyone has to lie about that otherwise, apart from maybe pre-existing stigma due to CC's own history (which sounds like another source of recreational reading for me :lol.


You nailed it with the _pre-existing stigma_.  ColoCrossing is pretty much synonymous with deceit nowadays - one of the bigger examples being that they bought out the lowend(talk|box).com community (which used to be known for fairness) and ran it in private, secretly promoting their own brands while ignoring others trying to get posted.  After being outed on this lie (and pretty much any other), their SOP is to claim "Yeah, we did this all along, there's no problem with that."

There are a ton of examples of really shady behavior.  Another great one is that we (BuyVM) just left ColoCrossing a few months ago because of their highly unscrupulous business dealings.  Part of that was them charging us full price for a KVM spider and a power strip.. and yet when we showed up to pick up our gear, not only were we NOT allowed to dereack (or even watch) our own equipment, but they refused to turn over the KVM and power strip to us, claiming "they were just leased".


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

So far we're with ColoCrossing and MultaCOM, soon to have CoreXChange added to that early on next week with IPv6 support. This fact alone is enough to prove that we aren't

1) ColoCrossing owned

or 2) ColoCrossing funded


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 17, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> So far we're with ColoCrossing and MultaCOM, soon to have Internap added to that early on next week with IPv6 support. This fact alone is enough to prove that we aren't
> 
> 1) ColoCrossing owned
> 
> or 2) ColoCrossing funded



No it doesn't.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 17, 2014)

So what part of the last X pages has anything to do with outsourced support?


----------



## kaniini (Jan 17, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> No it doesn't.


To play devil's advocate here... the ColoCrossing shell companies tend to use 100% ColoCrossing, do they not?

That said... and I think we can all agree here, the HVH/CC business model is probably not the way you should do things if you're wanting serious customers.  But, really, are LEB customers 'serious'?


----------



## drmike (Jan 17, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We just put in orders for Dual Xeon E5-2620s in Dallas in INTERNAP with IPv6 expected to deploy early next week.
> 
> And we don't have as many resold dedis as you think.


Dallas, Internap, NON CC?   Doing your crazy offers there?   I might click buy.


----------



## kaniini (Jan 17, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We just put in orders for Dual Xeon E5-2620s in Dallas in INTERNAP with IPv6 expected to deploy early next week.
> 
> And we don't have as many resold dedis as you think.


And what reseller are you using for these?  I seriously doubt you are paying $500/mo for that config.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

drmike said:


> Dallas, Internap, NON CC?   Doing your crazy offers there?   I might click buy.


ColoCrossing uses TierPoint/Colo4 Dallas. Our crazy offers are going to be there as well (_actually, they're going to be even *crazier*) _and our nodes are going to *really beefed up *in Internap.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

kaniini said:


> And what reseller are you using for these?  I seriously doubt you are paying $500/mo for that config.


I called up John @ ServerHub for an arrangement.


----------



## drmike (Jan 17, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I called up John @ ServerHub for an arrangement.


Maybe that's why he wasn't replying to a paying customer for the past week.  

Seriously though, using Eonix network upstreams or Internap there?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

drmike said:


> Maybe that's why he wasn't replying to a paying customer for the past week.
> 
> Seriously though, using Eonix network upstreams or Internap there?


John told me that the network that Eonix uses in Dallas is a quality blend made up of mostly Level 3 and minimal Cogent so I'd be expecting quality.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 17, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I called up John @ ServerHub for an arrangement.






GVH-Jon said:


> We just put in orders for Dual Xeon E5-2620s in Dallas in *INTERNAP* with IPv6 expected to deploy early next week.
> 
> And we don't have as many resold dedis as you think.


 


They aren't in Internap / Utilise their bandwidth?  http://bgp.he.net/AS62904

Mistaken for CoreXchange maybe?


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 17, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> John told me that the network that Eonix uses in Dallas is a quality blend made up of mostly Level 3 and minimal Cogent so I'd be expecting quality.


Internap?  Thought Serverhub were in Corexchange 

I'd also advise giving Serverhub a run for a month or so before you put your nodes into production.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

My bad I misheard it over the phone. And I have good hearing and a GS4 on AT&T too.. damn..

I just verified with our account manager that it's CoreXChange. What I said about the BW still remains true though, a blend of mostly Level 3 with minimal Cogent.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 17, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> My bad I misheard it over the phone. And I have good hearing and a GS4 on AT&T too.. damn..
> 
> I just verified with our account manager that it's CoreXChange. What I said about the BW still remains true though, a blend of mostly Level 3 with minimal Cogent.



Their BGP.he page indicates that they use 52% cogent, 27% Level 3. Not sure how minimal that is.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Their BGP.he page indicates that they use 52% cogent, 27% Level 3. Not sure how minimal that is.


Not a question for me to answer, I'm 100% sure I was told minimal Cogent over the phone :/


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 17, 2014)

My prediction:  3 months from now, "Oh my bad I misread all those posts, we really are just a sub-brand of CC.  And I have perfect eyes and a 40" monitor too.. damn.."

Seriously, you had to try and brag about a cellphone?   Just how sad is your life that you have to keep begging for approval like this?


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 17, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Their BGP.he page indicates that they use 52% cogent, 27% Level 3. Not sure how minimal that is.


To be fair, he probably misheard.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 17, 2014)

> They aren't in Internap / Utilise their bandwidth?  http://bgp.he.net/AS62904





> John told me that the network that Eonix uses in Dallas is a quality blend made up of mostly Level 3 and minimal Cogent so I'd be expecting quality.



Minimal Cogent as in 52%...nothing like going for a premium network when picking your data centers.  //end sarcasm

TL;DR I'd be expecting shit.



> We just put in orders for Dual Xeon E5-2620s in Dallas in *INTERNAP*



You owe that person on LET who said you weren't very knowledgable a big apology since you're apparently so clueless that you don't even bother to look up the peering of the data centers you're planning on using before placing your orders.  There is absolutely no Internap in the mix.



> , I'm 100% sure I was told minimal Cogent over the phone :/



You'd think that a bullshit artist like yourself would be able to realize when another bullshit artist is making bullshit claims so he can get a sale.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 17, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Minimal Cogent as in 52%...nothing like going for a premium network when picking your data centers.  //end sarcasm
> 
> [..]
> 
> You owe that person on LET who said you weren't very knowledgable a big apology since you're apparently so clueless that you don't even bother to look up the peering of the data centers you're planning on using before placing your orders.  There is absolutely no Internap in the mix.


This says it all right here.  My absolute favourite is how he kept trying to claim this thread was good publicity, when we've already heard folks go "I know nothing of GHV before this thread, but after reading this mess I won't touch them with a barge pole".



DomainBop said:


> You'd think that a bullshit artist like yourself would be able to realize when another bullshit artist is making bullshit claims so he can get a sale.


Well, that's kinda the point behind this thread.  He's no artist... hell, his claims made Fabozzi look halfway knowledgable by comparison


----------



## drmike (Jan 17, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> hell, his claims made Fabozzi look halfway knowledgable by comparison


No way that Jon makes Fabozzi look knowledgeable.  None.  

I'd take Jon 7 days a week over Fab. 

At the end of the day though, they both are foremost sales people as their competency.

Curious here why the Internap move?   You already have TierPoint via CC in Texas...  Why not deal with a facility directly or closer to the source?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

drmike said:


> No way that Jon makes Fabozzi look knowledgeable.  None.
> 
> I'd take Jon 7 days a week over Fab.
> 
> ...


CoreXChange* move, I misheard it over the phone :s

We need to be able to offer IPv6. *I'm* being told that ColoCrossing has plans very soon for IPv6 but the date I was told is not soon enough. And also, I want to be able to offer something to customers whom are against buying anything hosted on CC's network.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 17, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> CoreXChange* move, I misheard it over the phone :s
> 
> We need to be able to offer IPv6. *I'm* being told that ColoCrossing has plans very soon for IPv6 but the date I was told is not soon enough. And also, I want to be able to offer something to customers whom are against buying anything hosted on CC's network.


With my recent experiences I'd strongly suggest reconsidering your Dallas location.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> With my recent experiences I'd strongly suggest reconsidering your Dallas location.


We have personal contacts, an assigned account manager, our own internal team of staff (with at least 4 tech staff available AT ALL TIMES around the clock), etc etc so I'm sure we won't be having any issues.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 17, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> CoreXChange* move, I misheard it over the phone :s
> 
> We need to be able to offer IPv6. *I'm* being told that ColoCrossing has plans very soon for IPv6 but the date I was told is not soon enough. And also, I want to be able to offer something to customers whom are against buying anything hosted on CC's network.


You're so funny.

CC will get V6 around summer time, when ARIN runs out of IP space.

Francisco


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 17, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We have personal contacts, an assigned account manager, our own internal team of staff (with at least 4 tech staff available AT ALL TIMES around the clock), etc etc so I'm sure we won't be having any issues.


Right.  I won't bother wasting my time typing more.


----------



## drmike (Jan 17, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> CoreXChange* move, I misheard it over the phone :s
> 
> We need to be able to offer IPv6. *I'm* being told that ColoCrossing has plans very soon for IPv6 but the date I was told is not soon enough. And also, I want to be able to offer something to customers whom are against buying anything hosted on CC's network.


IPv6  CC will have that, someday. Coming soon IPv6 is their trademark with the patent office.

*offer something to customers whom are against buying anything on CC's network*

That a boy!  The market is much larger than just the lowend and CC.  Now we are talking.   

Recommendation: AVOID Cogent heavy network/blend.  Won't end good.


----------



## Jack (Jan 17, 2014)

Why would CC need IPv6? they have a shit ton of v4.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 17, 2014)

Jack said:


> Why would CC need IPv6? they have a shit ton of v4.


Until ARIN finishes auditing, anyways :3


----------



## JohnSH (Jan 17, 2014)

Virtovo,

You are correct. In Dallas we operate out of CoreXchanges facilities. GVH-Jon : I am glad Ryan could clarify This

 



Virtovo said:


> Internap?  Thought Serverhub were in Corexchange
> 
> I'd also advise giving Serverhub a run for a month or so before you put your nodes into production.


DomainBop,

Our BGP blend is based upon best path, we have significantly more Level3 bandwidth then we do Cogent in our Dallas Facility. In addition to our current 3 peers, we have NTT coming into our datacenter as well we are finalizing a peering deal with GTT (Formerly Inteliquent). We also have the ability to adapt our traffic depending on certain prefixes as well.

On a side note for our Dallas facilities we are working with Noction: Intelligent Routing Platform to additionally enhance our networks as well



DomainBop said:


> Minimal Cogent as in 52%...nothing like going for a premium network when picking your data centers.  //end sarcasm
> 
> TL;DR I'd be expecting shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Jan 17, 2014)

^--- Noction = great with good upstreams.


----------



## JohnSH (Jan 17, 2014)

drmike said:


> ^--- Noction = great with good upstreams.


Drmike,


Agreed. We had an initial sit down with them and we strongly feel it is worth the price.


At ServerHub our goal is focused around User Experience and quality of network. Optimizing BGP and Network is going to play a huge part in this process. I am rather excited about their offering.


----------



## drmike (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't want to bust your balls too much @JohnSH, but that server allocation snafu we all read about for a customer was ugly friend.

You guys stable and staffed or what happened on that?

Is Austin still over there too?


----------



## Nett (Jan 17, 2014)

I want GVH to provide some evidence.


----------



## JohnSH (Jan 17, 2014)

Drmike,

I totally agree with you, the snafu that recently happened was definitely ugly, and the situation that occurred does not meet the standards that we set for ourselves here at ServerHub. That situation is not a typical occurrence and I am very glad that we were able to resolve this to the customers satisfaction.

Hosting companies of our size do not make money on short term customer relationships, we thrive on successful long term business transactions, and we are not afraid to admit fault when are in the wrong.

We are absolutely stable and have enough staff to cover the influx of customer support and sales requests, this situation was one that had several factors which related to some delays and again we are very thankful of how understanding the customer has been.

In regards to Austin, he no longer works with us.

 



drmike said:


> I don't want to bust your balls too much @JohnSH, but that server allocation snafu we all read about for a customer was ugly friend.
> 
> You guys stable and staffed or what happened on that?
> 
> Is Austin still over there too?


----------



## JohnSH (Jan 17, 2014)

Net,

Based on what we found from a few sources during the GVH's sign up with us, we found no indication of them being linked with ColoCrossing or any member or director of ColoCrossing/New Wave NetConnect / Velocity Servers



Net said:


> I want GVH to provide some evidence.


----------



## Nett (Jan 17, 2014)

JohnSH said:


> Net,
> 
> 
> Based on what we found from a few sources during the GVH's sign up with us, we found no indication of them being linked with ColoCrossing or any member or director of ColoCrossing/New Wave NetConnect / Velocity Servers


That's how they hide the fact.


----------



## Nett (Jan 18, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> If our mass expansion and mass advertising efforts (Recent: WHT pinned thread!) haven't hinted it already, we have a large $$$$ reserve and we're not going to be going backrupt anytime soon no matter how large our BW overage bills are.


LOL, you did pay for the thread renewal and it got pulled...No money ??


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 18, 2014)

Net said:


> LOL, you did pay for the thread renewal and it got pulled...No money ??


You can't pay for infrastructure, eight techs and a WHT pinned on $5,000/mo


----------



## Amitz (Jan 18, 2014)

Those greedy d***heads at WHT take USD 5,000 per month for a pinned thread? Holy metabolic end product (aka: shit). That is quite some money for just a pinned thread...


----------



## Nett (Jan 18, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> You can't pay for infrastructure, eight techs and a WHT pinned on $5,000/mo


He said his company (or CC) has a large capital reserve. A complete lie.



Amitz said:


> Those greedy d***heads at WHT take USD 5,000 per month for a pinned thread? Holy metabolic end product aka shit. That is quite some money for just a pinned thread...


A pinned thread in reseller hosting offers section costs $150/week.

And costs per week:

Cloud Hosting Offers $300 

Shared Hosting Offers $200

Reseller Hosting Offers $150

Dedicated Hosting Offers $995

Colocation Offers $100

VPS Hosting Offers $595

Other Offers and Requests $ 50


----------



## Amitz (Jan 18, 2014)

Not bad. I had no idea that inet interactive generate such a nice income with WHT...


----------



## Nett (Jan 18, 2014)

Amitz said:


> Not bad. I had no idea that inet interactive generate such a nice income with WHT...


FYI



```
WebHostingTalk offers many advertising options including:
• Banner Ads
• PPC Text Links
• Directory Style Showcases
• Free Ad Forum Posts
• Sticky Posts
• Email Sponsorship
• Branded Email BlastSticky Posts are only available in the Advertising Forums section of WebHostingTalk. A sticky will show at the top of the selected forum, above all other postings. Only six stickies are displayed in any 
category each week. On many of the forums at WHT, sticky posts are in high demand.
Prices are for one week and vary depending on the forum:
Web Hosting Offers
Cloud Hosting Offers $300 
Shared Hosting Offers $200
Reseller Hosting Offers $150
Dedicated Hosting Offers (contact Account Manager) $995
Colocation Offers $100
VPS Hosting Offers (contact Account Manager) $595
Other Offers and Requests $ 50
Domain Name Advertising
Domain Name Offers $ 50 
Domain Name Requests $ 25
Domain Name & Website Offers $ 50
Domain Name & Website Requests $ 25
Employment Offers and Requests
Employment Offers $ 250
Employment Requests $ 50
System Management Offers $100
System Management Requests $ 50
Design Offers $100
Design Requests $ 50
Related Offers & Requests
Other Hosting Offers $ 50
Other Hosting Requests $ 25
Advertising Offers $ 50
Advertising Requests $ 50
Software and Scripts Offers $ 50
Software and Scripts Requests $ 25
Other $ 25
Email Marketing
The twice monthly WebHostingTalk Insider newsletter is available for sponsorship.
WebHostingTalk Newsletter - $750
HostBriefs is a mailing with advertiser generated content that is sent to our opt-in email list.
HostBriefs - $2000
Directory Showcases
There is a tab in the navigation bar that says “Find a Host” and points to our directory style listing
section. 
The listing page is at http://www.webhostingtalk.com/web-hosting-providers. We call these
“showcases”.
Several categories of showcases are available. Visitors who follow the link to the showcases are 
actively shopping for a host and these placements generate an exceptionally high CTR. Showcases 
are a good value.
Showcases - $300/mo
Banner Ads
• Run of Site $20 CPM
• Forum Specific* $22 CPM


Pay-Per-Click Ads - $1 CPC
```


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 18, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> You can't pay for infrastructure, eight techs and a WHT pinned on $5,000/mo


We're way above that now. As I said, our mass expansion plan started weeks after those statistics were released. It's amazing how much a company can grow in a month's time, isn't it? 



Net said:


> LOL, you did pay for the thread renewal and it got pulled...No money ??


iNet doesn't generate invoices for renewals. When you go to purchase a pinned thread you select the duration of weeks you'd like it pinned and either check out with a subscription or a one-time payment. I chose 1 week on a one-time payment so it didn't auto renew and no invoice was generated. It's stuck back up to the top now though @ $170/week. We're far from running out of capital.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 18, 2014)

Net said:


> That's how they hide the fact.


I don't think that it would be legal if we were owned by ColoCrossing and we lied about it.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 18, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We're way above that now. As I said, our mass expansion plan started weeks after those statistics were released. It's amazing how much a company can grow in a month's time, isn't it?


Every post you write just makes me cringe even more.  I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 18, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I don't think that it would be legal if we were owned by ColoCrossing and we lied about it.


In case you haven't noticed, CC has been involved with illegal activity for quite some time.



Virtovo said:


> Every post you write just makes me cringe even more.  I wish you the best of luck.


Yeah, it's pretty much at the point you have to wonder if he keeps saying this in a desperate attempt to convince himself.  Like I said before though - there'll never be any proof posted to back his outrageous claims, so might as well just point and laugh.

I am genuinely curious if he actually thinks people believe him.  That would be one hellacious case of denial.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 18, 2014)

> It's amazing how much a company can grow in a month's time, isn't it?


It's amazing that any business owner would base their forum epenis boasts forecasts on a 1-month sales trend.  By posting crap like this you're advertising your lack of experience as a business owner.

P.S. instead of spending your time making asinine claims here, why don't you go do some damage control here:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/20262/green-value-host-stay-away-end-customer-review


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 18, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> It's amazing that any business owner would base their forum epenis boasts forecasts on a 1-month sales trend.  By posting crap like this you're advertising your lack of experience as a business owner.
> 
> P.S. instead of spending your time making asinine claims here, why don't you go do some damage control here:
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/20262/green-value-host-stay-away-end-customer-review


This was exactly the post I had in my head but couldn't be bothered to type.  Thanks


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 18, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> P.S. instead of spending your time making asinine claims here, why don't you go do some damage control here:
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/20262/green-value-host-stay-away-end-customer-review


 




GVH-Jon said:


> our popularity is *soaring *and we're being talked about *constantly *on a daily basis now, everywhere.



God it feels like CVPS all over again.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 18, 2014)

You may be on to something there, Skylar.  I wonder if Biloh and Fabozzi are having a lovers' spat, and GVH here is the new boy brought in as a rebound.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 18, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> It's amazing how much a company can grow in a month's time, isn't it?


It's also amazing how much a company can slow to a crawl in a month's time, too.

If you had one 'good month' and you're basing large financial decisions off that and expecting it each month after to reflect that, then you're naive.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Jan 18, 2014)

"Oh sweet naiveté"


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 18, 2014)

MannDude said:


> It's also amazing how much a company can slow to a crawl in a month's time, too.
> 
> If you had one 'good month' and you're basing large financial decisions off that and expecting it each month after to reflect that, then you're naive.


I thought December was a good month for us. And the month after that, January, we've already far surpassed our December sales rate.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 18, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I thought December was a good month for us. And the month after that, January, we've already far surpassed our December sales rate.


It doesn't matter if it is one month, two months or a quarter.  You have no substantial historical data to base expansion plans on.  I said way way back in this thread that your bubble was going to burst.  This was before you made it very clear you have zero business acumen.  I think posting more and more about your business decisions is rightfully hurting your credibility.  If I were your business partner I'd strongly advise you to just stop.


----------



## Mun (Jan 18, 2014)

He claims to be LETs biggest brand but I am almost positive that bluevm is bigger.

Mun


----------



## Nett (Jan 18, 2014)

Mun said:


> He claims to be LETs biggest brand but I am almost positive that bluevm is bigger.
> 
> Mun


RamNode, Prometeus, Oktay's


----------



## Mun (Jan 18, 2014)

Net said:


> RamNode, Prometeus, Oktay's


I haven't seen them post in forever.... 

Mun


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 18, 2014)

Mun said:


> He claims to be LETs biggest brand but I am almost positive that bluevm is bigger.


Well, Colocrossing _is_ LET's biggest brand.


----------



## Mun (Jan 18, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Well, Colocrossing _is_ LET's biggest brand.


I wouldn't say that either.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 18, 2014)

Mun said:


> He claims to be LETs biggest brand but I am almost positive that bluevm is bigger.
> 
> Mun


No. We claim to be LET's Exclusive more bang for your buck provider which means no company on LET matches our deals. We also claim to be *one* of the largest and most popular LET hosting providers <- and this is actually true, not *the *largest and most popular LET hosting provider.


----------



## Mun (Jan 18, 2014)

My guess on what is going on is the GVH is getting some money behind the scenes from CC or someone else, whom in terms gets the advantage of seeming very big (ipv4) so that they can quickly keep the IP space they currently have. The whole thing is oversold, but that is the point. It is litterally meant to take up as much possible slack as CC has.

Just my oppinion and why someone would sell a service at a loss for.

Mun


----------



## Mun (Jan 18, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> No. We claim to be LET's Exclusive more bang for your buck provider which means no company on LET matches our deals. We also claim to be *one* of the largest and most popular LET hosting providers <- and this is actually true, not *the *largest and most popular LET hosting provider.



I am in the top 100 largest game server networks for TF2 big deal....


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 18, 2014)

Mun said:


> I am in the top 100 largest game server networks for TF2 big deal....


It's like I said before...



Aldryic C said:


> I love the logical disconnect.  You seriously think that LET represents even a fraction of a market that existed long before Biloh started using his daddy's chequebook to launch his schemes?
> 
> 
> You can have 50 nodes and be one of the largest providers there.  Popularity is easily purchased for blowjobs and ridiculous coupons.  News flash:  LET is a very small pond, and it holds no big fish.



It's sad, too.  I used to have hope for this kid turning out alright.. but the crash course in Fabozzi Public Relations is way too obvious.  Pretty much blew his chance of ever being a real provider.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 18, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Well, Colocrossing _is_ LET's biggest brand.


Biloh puts his faith in Alexa as a measure of "big" (it has amused me for over a decade when idjits swear by Alexa's flawed and easily manipulated ratings, but..), so let's pretend we're Jon

The Jon list of low end VPS Big Boys

1. DigitalOcean 2,891

2. Edis 9,407

3. LowEndBox.com (a ColoCrossing doorway page) 14,624

_note: a month or so ago there actually was a thread on LET that Biloh participated in that attempted to rank provider's based on their Alexa rank)..._


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 18, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Biloh puts his faith in Alexa as a measure of "big"


I was more jokingly referring to the fact that a very high percentage of LET "providers" are on his payroll.. but aye


----------



## Amitz (Jan 18, 2014)

The Fabozzi is strong within that Padawan.


----------



## Nett (Jan 18, 2014)

Jon Biloh and Jon Nguyen ....


----------



## Nett (Jan 19, 2014)

I paid for the server yesterday purely for testing purposes, EVERYTHING was great except the disk IO and uptime. IO speed is around 50-100MB/s which is not good for SSD cached VPS, and uptime is not good (98.9% for yesterday+today).

My score: 7/10

@GreenValueHost Please explain.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 19, 2014)

Net said:


> I paid for the server yesterday purely for testing purposes, EVERYTHING was great except the disk IO and uptime. IO speed is around 50-100MB/s which is not good for SSD cached VPS, and uptime is not good (98.9% for yesterday+today).
> 
> My score: 7/10
> 
> @GreenValueHost Please explain.


Although 'not great' for SSD cached, 50-100 MB/s is perfectly usable.  In terms of uptime, was this hardware or network related?


----------



## RyanD (Jan 19, 2014)

... did I see earlier in the thread a claimed $60k/year gross revenue from WHMCS?

If that is one of "the largest" on LEB... my lord what a small group that is.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 19, 2014)

RyanD said:


> ... did I see earlier in the thread a claimed $60k/year gross revenue from WHMCS?
> 
> If that is one of "the largest" on LEB... my lord what a small group that is.


It's not chump change but there has to be at least 20+ that do that or more, so not really a small elite group he is in. $65,000/YR _revenue_ is roughly 800~ clients assuming they pay $7/mo. Not 'small', but not brag worthy either after the cost of everything. Take home pay after the cost of all bills and everything is still likely less than what could be earned doing any regular unskilled labor type job that was fulltime and much less stressful. Factory work. Restaurant work. Etc.


----------



## Wintereise (Jan 20, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> To be fair, he probably misheard.


bgp.he.net is anything but an actual representation of what's going on anyway.

It gives you a basic idea, but that graph should be treated with extreme skepticism.


----------



## drmike (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I thought December was a good month for us. And the month after that, January, we've already far surpassed our December sales rate.


I don't want to burst your bubble.  Here's the deal, you are selling extreme amounts of e-crack (be it mostly imaginary) to VPS crackheads on LET.

I could sell I suppose 1-2k new orders a month with a brand new company and no experience in the marketplace by offering such crazy "deals".

Let's not argue about the imaginary part.  I can't see how anyone could possibly use 100TB and not hit other limits on CPU sustained, ToS funnies or not be pruned with the often spotty network (especially in BUFFALO).

At the pace you are going with pricing, short of offering free reach arounds with every order there is little else you could do to sweeten the pie.  It's like the ultimate enticement / luring of susceptible folks.  

I remain, ummm, fascinated by such an extreme sales tactic and am unsure what I am watching.  It seems like a school bus full of students crashing in slow motion.   

Let me know when Dallas is lit up, non CC and I'll burn it up.  I need to chip in a distro mirror. Vrroom!


----------



## Nett (Jan 20, 2014)

Only @Serverian and a few others can do high-memory VPS at LTB/T price while maintaining performance and uptime. A 32GB RAM server is WAY TOO SMALL for such VPS, you need at least dual Xeon E5 and 128GB RAM.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 20, 2014)

MannDude said:


> It's not chump change but there has to be at least 20+ that do that or more, so not really a small elite group he is in. $65,000/YR _revenue_ is roughly 800~ clients assuming they pay $7/mo. Not 'small', but not brag worthy either after the cost of everything. *Take home pay after the cost of all bills and everything is still likely less than what could be earned doing any regular unskilled labor type job* that was fulltime and much less stressful. Factory work. Restaurant work. Etc.


Jon says he never lies so there wouldn't be any take home pay and the company would be running a few hundred thousand dollars in the red after paying their employees based on some of the claims the kid is making: they have several system administrators who are earning top dollar  (the average salary of one system administrator is slightly above the $65K revenue projection), 11 of their 12 techs are L3 (_"We have 12 techs total with 11 of them being at least L3."_) and 7 of those 12 techs are US based according to GVH. 

Some humorous quotes from the thread on LET:



> I think that it is basic virtualization knowledge to know that regardless of the space that is available on the node, when you reinstall a virtual server sometimes you cannot immediately see all the disk space that has been allocated to your virtual server with the df -h command. It may take a little time for updatedb to perform a rescan.





> There's *no such thing* as CPU abuse when you have CloudLinux on the server.


----------



## Jack (Jan 20, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I think that it is basic virtualization knowledge to know that regardless of the space that is available on the node, when you reinstall a virtual server sometimes you cannot immediately see all the disk space that has been allocated to your virtual server with the df -h command. It may take a little time for updatedb to perform a rescan.


 :lol:


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 20, 2014)

*This is completely and extremely unfair.* You _*CANNOT IN ANY WAY *_base assumptions from statistics from the previous month. I said that we experienced significant and massive growth over the past month as our expansion plan started weeks after that was posted. A lot has happened over the past month that's increased our capital reserve. And no, we're not getting funded from anyone in our upstream. Biloh has already made a public statement saying that we're not directly affiliated with ColoCrossing.

This thread is now being flooded with ridiculous assumptions and claims all stemming from nothing but absolute jealousy and pointless hate against ColoCrossing


----------



## peterw (Jan 20, 2014)

RyanD said:


> ... did I see earlier in the thread a claimed $60k/year gross revenue from WHMCS?
> 
> If that is one of "the largest" on LEB... my lord what a small group that is.


Someone on irc calculated racks/servers from Ramnode and come to a total revenue of over $1000k/year. So Greenvaluehost is small.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 20, 2014)

peterw said:


> Someone on irc calculated racks/servers from Ramnode and come to a total revenue of over $1000k/year. So Greenvaluehost is small.


_YOU CANNOT BASE ASSUMPTIONS OFF STATISTICS FROM LAST MONTH._


----------



## Amitz (Jan 20, 2014)

http://vimeo.com/11787515


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> _YOU CANNOT BASE ASSUMPTIONS OFF STATISTICS FROM LAST MONTH._


Given the lack of statistics for this month, I find that to be a perfectly logical estimate.  You don't actually think people are going to believe your _we experienced significant and massive growth over the past month_ claim without any backing, do you?

After all, you could just take another screenshot to give meat to your declarations if the numbers were really what you claim.  Just hope that nobody reverses the math.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> *This is completely and extremely unfair.* You _*CANNOT IN ANY WAY *_base assumptions from statistics from the previous month. I said that we experienced significant and massive growth over the past month as our expansion plan started weeks after that was posted. A lot has happened over the past month that's increased our capital reserve. And no, we're not getting funded from anyone in our upstream. Biloh has already made a public statement saying that we're not directly affiliated with ColoCrossing.
> 
> This thread is now being flooded with ridiculous assumptions and claims all stemming from nothing but absolute jealousy and pointless hate against ColoCrossing


Hmm. I thought you believed all publicity was good publicity?


Reality catching up with you?


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> This thread is now being flooded with ridiculous assumptions and claims all stemming from nothing but absolute jealousy and pointless hate against ColoCrossing


I wondered when this line was going to be used. You used that the "Are you jealous" bit with me the other day in IRC and couldn't back it up with anything so went silent.

I'll just say this. You are on the wrong forum if you think anyone here is in any shape or form _*jealous*_ of ColoCrossing or your _business_ floating as a result of utilizing ColoCrossing. You're sounding more and more like Fabozzi every time you post. Just missing the #winning.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 20, 2014)

drmike said:


> Let me know when Dallas is lit up, non CC and I'll burn it up.  I need to chip in a distro mirror. Vrroom!


The UPS tracking number that our SH acccount manager gave us says the shipment should be in Dallas this Wed.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> And no, we're not getting funded from anyone in our upstream. Biloh has already made a public statement saying that we're not directly affiliated with ColoCrossing.





GVH-Jon said:


> This is why Zeneva should have jumped on the ColoCrossing wagon a long time ago. Even we wouldn't want him.


Well, that's awkward.  Does your 'not directly affiliated' upstream approve of you speaking for them?  Or is mindreading the 'special arrangement' you spoke of earlier?

I guess you're just going to ignore my prior post?



Aldryic C said:


> Given the lack of statistics for this month, I find that to be a perfectly logical estimate.  You don't actually think people are going to believe your _we experienced significant and massive growth over the past month_ claim without any backing, do you?
> 
> After all, you could just take another screenshot to give meat to your declarations if the numbers were really what you claim.  Just hope that nobody reverses the math.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 20, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Well, that's awkward.  Does your 'not directly affiliated' upstream approve of you speaking for them?  Or is mindreading the 'special arrangement' you spoke of earlier?
> 
> I guess you're just going to ignore my prior post?


We as in GVH have a fair chunk of the "wagon" because a lot of CC based hosting providers go through either us or HVH because they'd get better pricing by going through us.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 20, 2014)

Of course they 'go through you' now.  Fabozzi and crew were shitcanned from WHT.

Still ignoring the fact that a simple screenshot would back your claims of 'mass increase in sales'.  Or are you pretty much accepting at this point that nobody's going to believe you?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 20, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Of course they 'go through you' now.  Fabozzi and crew were shitcanned from WHT.
> 
> Still ignoring the fact that a simple screenshot would back your claims of 'mass increase in sales'.  Or are you pretty much accepting at this point that nobody's going to believe you?


I'm not authorized to provide any further classified information of any kind after the Skylar-leak incident. If you'd like to believe me, you can. Personally I think that since I'm an honest person and have never been caught in a lie (as I've never lied to any customers or in any PR), that a fair bit would believe my statements but I accept that there will always be skeptical people such as yourself.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'm not authorized to provide any further classified information of any kind after the Skylar-leak incident. If you'd like to believe me, you can. Personally I think that since I'm an honest person and have never been caught in a lie (as I've never lied to any customers or in any PR), that a fair bit would believe my statements but I accept that there will always be skeptical people such as yourself.


"Skylar leak incident". Do I need to remind you that you willingly posted all of that information yourself? I have no affiliation with your _company, _ColoCrossing, or anything that would have made anything YOU told me "confidential". The image of your annual revenue you willingly posted in the vpsboard IRC channel as well.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 20, 2014)

So you were fine with posting your projected income from last month.. but a screenshot of the same chart for this month to back up your claims is a no-go?  That alone tells plenty.
 
Let's touch on something you said earlier, in reference to your _dealings_ with HVH:
 



GVH-Jon said:


> And we don't have as many resold dedis as you think.


Now, let's look at another quip:



GVH-Jon said:


> We as in GVH have a fair chunk of the "wagon" because a lot of CC based hosting providers go through either us or HVH because they'd get better pricing by going through us.


So you're claiming that _a lot of CC based hosting providers_ use your Dedi Packages for their nodes?  To quote George Carlin, _That is what's known as being STUNNINGLY full of shit._


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 20, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> "Skylar leak incident". Do I need to remind you that you willingly posted all of that information yourself? I have no affiliation with your _company, _ColoCrossing, or anything that would have made anything YOU told me "confidential". The image of your annual revenue you willingly posted in the vpsboard IRC channel as well.


You posted logs of the conversation we had in private which contained classified upstream information.



Aldryic C said:


> So you were fine with posting your projected income from last month.. but a screenshot of the same chart for this month to back up your claims is a no-go?  That alone tells plenty.
> 
> 
> Let's touch on something you said earlier, in reference to your _dealings_ with HVH:
> ...


What I've been saying makes perfect sense. You're just trying to twist it into something ridiculous.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> What I've been saying makes perfect sense. You're just trying to twist it into something ridiculous.



Not at all.  The ONLY twisting here is you selectively ignoring inquiries, and making evasive replies.  Here, I'll make this easy for you:



Aldryic C said:


> So you were fine with posting your projected income from last month.. but a screenshot of the same chart for this month to back up your claims is a no-go?


True or False?



Aldryic C said:


> So you're claiming that _a lot of CC based hosting providers_ use your Dedi Packages for their nodes?


True or False?


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> have never been caught in a lie (as I've never lied to any customers or in any PR)


Wasn't this thread started in direct response to a lie you sent out to your customers in a an email which quite clearly said you didn't outsource.  "That was then this is now" doesn't quite cut it.  We're talking less than two weeks between both truths.



GVH-Jon said:


> You posted logs of the conversation we had in private which contained classified upstream information.
> 
> What I've been saying makes perfect sense. You're just trying to twist it into something ridiculous.


What you've said makes no sense whatsoever.  The only thing you've proved is that your full of it.  You give the impression that you base your future business decisions on 20 days worth of sales.  You've got a sound business plan there.

How exactly do you afford to pay twelve experienced full time techs?  How do you pay eight?  Four would even amuse me!

You're not getting a mauling here because you're with CC.  Plenty of other hosts here that dodge that.  You're getting a mauling because of your boasting when in actual fact you just continue to prove you have no clue and your business is likely riding a road to wreckage.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 20, 2014)

> _YOU CANNOT BASE ASSUMPTIONS OFF STATISTICS FROM LAST MONTH._


...and yet all of your delusions of grandeur are based off statistics from the last month 



> I'm not authorized to provide any further classified information of any kind after the Skylar-leak incident.



That damn whistleblower Skylar should be sent to Guantanamo for leaking classified information. B)



> I think that since I'm an honest person and have never been caught in a lie



It would almost be better if some of your ignorant statements were a result of you lying rather than you being completely clueless. 

Now that I've said that, I'm off to get some lunch and maybe by then updatedb will have finished its rescan so I can run my df -h check....oh wait, I forgot, Solaris uses hadoop not updatedb when it runs df :lol:


----------



## Francisco (Jan 20, 2014)

> How exactly do you afford to pay twelve experienced full time techs? How do you pay eight? Four would even amuse me!


See, W3Cares is great about that. They have you add staffers that have purely american names to appear american.

There's proof from the vpslatch dump about that.

Again, he isn't paying for 12 "level 3 techs", whatever the hell those are, on $6k/month of revenue. W3 is cheap, though, and you can get a team for 2k/month and they'll play ticket hockey all day long.

He's either getting bank rolled to cover this massive staff, or, his upstream is lending them one of their teams.

I've never bothered looking into HVH's support past Kris, so for all we know HVH is lending their staffers that

are using american names and GVH here believes 100% that it's true.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> You posted logs of the conversation we had in private which contained classified upstream information.


I don't work for you, your upstream, or have anything affiliated with anything you do. I never signed a piece of paper stating any conversation between you and myself was confidential, nor did I agree to anything that said I couldn't use anything you willingly told me in a public manner. YOU gave up that information willingly, and kept on givin'.

Fairly simple thing to keep in the back of your head. Don't say anything that could be used against you at a later date without being fully aware of any potential repercussion.


----------



## Mun (Jan 20, 2014)

Well When I saw this :



> I think that it is basic virtualization knowledge to know that regardless of the space that is available on the node, when you reinstall a virtual server sometimes you cannot immediately see all the disk space that has been allocated to your virtual server with the df -h command. It may take a little time for updatedb to perform a rescan.


I wasn't sure if I should attack it or not. I had part of me saying that isn't true, but was too ashamed of possibly being wrong. 

Mun


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 20, 2014)

Mun said:


> Well When I saw this :
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should attack it or not. I had part of me saying that isn't true, but was too ashamed of possibly being wrong.
> 
> Mun


There's no reason to attack, especially when you have tested their server   

IMHO, mostly people (at least here) "attack" GVH due to the way they reply that sometimes contradict one another, Fabozzi like "self confident", and most of all many experienced providers here felt the "salesmanship" reply to technical questions insult their intelligence.


----------



## Mun (Jan 20, 2014)

vRozenSch00n said:


> There's no reason to attack, especially when you have tested their server
> 
> IMHO, mostly people (at least here) "attack" GVH due to the way they reply that sometimes contradict one another, Fabozzi like "self confident", and most of all many experienced providers here felt the "salesmanship" reply to technical questions insult their intelligence.



Attack is a bad word, I mean say they are wrong on that assumption.

Mun


----------



## Mun (Jan 20, 2014)

This is from LET, yes a copy and paste, but since both communities are getting intermixed thought it might be beneficial to post here as well. :\

Before anyone shoots me, Im not here to bash.... OK!

Alright, so GVH was very kind to give me a test account on SRV3, and I installed a blank wordpress and uploaded some personal, and small web pages from my old HTML class that I went through. Here is some results.

Below is the wordpress load time for GVH, this is a fresh wordpress install, nothing done to optimize it, just basic Wordpress!



This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

Here is another site hosted on my server, this one has a big theme, and is quite intense



This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

Alright, now since everyone wanted to see what I look like here is me, yes I am ugly I know 

This is tested on GVH:



This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

Here is the same page tested on my server:



This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

Now my ping to GVH is:


Pinging with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from : bytes=32 time=163ms TTL=52
Reply from : bytes=32 time=250ms TTL=52
Reply from : bytes=32 time=143ms TTL=52
Reply from : bytes=32 time=145ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for :
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 143ms, Maximum = 250ms, Average = 175ms

Here is my ping to my server:


Pinging with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from : bytes=32 time=142ms TTL=54
Reply from : bytes=32 time=153ms TTL=54
Reply from : bytes=32 time=132ms TTL=54
Reply from : bytes=32 time=158ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for :
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 132ms, Maximum = 158ms, Average = 146ms


All in all, the initial load times on pages is a tad bit slow, but after that they are about normal, they do bounce up and down from time to time.

I will admit that I did refresh the page multiple times with a full reload of the page to get make sure everything was cached in there systems, etc, and that the connect had gone through once or twice before.

So you decide on how you vote.

at GVH, can you look into the server again, it feels like the server is having a hard time on new page loads, like maybe the disk is being hammered or something, not sure. You may also want to do a check on MYSQL, as it could be getting hammered.

Mun


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 20, 2014)

Mun said:


> Attack is a bad word, I mean say they are wrong on that assumption.
> 
> Mun


Heh heh heh  at least attack in  a gaming world is a good term


----------



## Mun (Jan 20, 2014)

Amitz said:


> http://vimeo.com/11787515



Hmmm If you watch the video and listen to the lyrics, I'm positive the result isn't what you were looking for.

Mun


----------



## Amitz (Jan 20, 2014)

I know.  It was just for the title.


----------



## drmike (Jan 20, 2014)

*"And no, we're not getting funded from anyone in our upstream. Biloh has already made a public statement saying that we're not directly affiliated with ColoCrossing."*

This is a simple one and I've been saying this for a long time.

Hudson Valley is ghost operated by Ernie.   He handed over, sold out, etc. to CC / CC pays him salary + profit sharing to stay on as figurehead (HVH brand isn't too soiled --- yet).  Ernie isn't a technologist and is busy with his real day job.

Via that arrangement and own GVH admissions, HVH + GVH = something special.   Not just paying your invoices and being a customer.

So not directly affiliated with ColoCrossing - but your 1. Use their E3 servers 2. Use their bandwidth 3. Use their IPs.

One of these days the IRS is going to rip a hole in Buffalo for this "structuring".  I'd be stepping far away from there and the guilt by association and prior misrepresentations.  That is if you are your own man, your own company, etc.

Dallas, non-CC, that's a good step in the right direction.  Won't give you a free ride/justify everything, but it is ideally the baby steps you need to get off that rotten Buffalo tit.


----------



## drmike (Jan 20, 2014)

Francisco said:


> See, W3Cares is great about that. They have you add staffers that have purely american names to appear american.
> 
> 
> Again, he isn't paying for 12 "level 3 techs", whatever the hell those are, on $6k/month of revenue. W3 is cheap, though, and you can get a team for 2k/month and they'll play ticket hockey all day long.


We3Cares recently cost someone < $1k a month for 24/7 support, multiple support people.  Able to juggle multiple tickets at same time.

Their low rates have dropped/are negotiable these days like nearly everyone else's.  Times are tough.  

No offense to We3Cares, but their own website is something to behold and the bungled Eng-wish should send clear message to potential buyers.


----------



## Nett (Jan 20, 2014)

I need to see a list of CC's employees' names.


----------



## drmike (Jan 20, 2014)

Net said:


> I need to see a list of CC's employees' names.


Haha... and the "consultants" and the "partners" and the "investment interests".


----------



## AuroraZero (Jan 20, 2014)

Net said:


> I need to see a list of CC's employees' names.


I do not have the time, dry erase markers, or a board big enough to figure that tangled mess out. Too many "ifs", "ands", "ors", "buts", "aliases", and down right fabrications for it to be a worthwhile venture. This is what the boys at the IRS get paid to do and they are damned good at it.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> _YOU CANNOT BASE ASSUMPTIONS OFF STATISTICS FROM LAST MONTH._



hahahahaha, if only you could pay employees with Irony, you could quadruple the size of 'your staff'


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 20, 2014)

drmike said:


> *"And no, we're not getting funded from anyone in our upstream. Biloh has already made a public statement saying that we're not directly affiliated with ColoCrossing."*
> 
> This is a simple one and I've been saying this for a long time.
> 
> ...


Redacted


----------



## Nett (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that Ernie is hired by CC or gets commission from CC.
 

 

Biloh said this on LET:



> We've said before that HVH has a financial relationship with us.


----------



## drmike (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Mike,
> 
> Just trust me on this one, please. ColoCrossing doesn't own HVH and HVH isn't ghost operated and I'm legit telling the truth. And even if we (GVH) have something special with our upstream, that's not something clients should have to worry about.


Let me repeat this:

ColoCrossing doesn't own HVH and HVH isn't ghost operated.

I am truly unsure you as a downstream customer can *guarantee* such.   I deal with several dozen companies actively, some of which I *think* I know their ownership, only later to discover some side deal, silent investor, angel money, vendor buy in, etc.

That's ignoring the verbage by Biloh that iced a slippery slope about "investments" when trying to justify the massive collection of shit heap front companies spun out from ServerMania/Chris N.

I'm still rather intrigued by your crazy sale prices if you are truly independent.  I am waiting anxiously for the non-CC location


----------



## Nett (Jan 20, 2014)

drmike said:


> I'm still rather intrigued by your crazy sale prices if you are truly independent.  I am waiting anxiously for the non-CC location


I'm waiting for an EU location (like Lithuania which HVH had earlier). Just don't touch CC please, don't.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 20, 2014)

Net said:


> I'm waiting for an EU location (like Lithuania which HVH had earlier). Just don't touch CC please, don't.


GVH has plans to expand to Asia in either Singapore or South Korea (likely South Korea) and offer our 100TB plans there as well. After we expand to Asia, we're expanding to the UK. We're also planning to expand to Arizona so that West Coast customers who don't want to go with CC can buy from us, and also to Boston Massachusetts (super rare location) so that east coast customers that dont want Buffalo can buy from us. All of those locations will most likely have our signature 100TB for $5.


----------



## Nett (Jan 20, 2014)

How about Australia/New Zealand or South America?


----------



## drmike (Jan 20, 2014)

100TB @ $5 in Asia?  In Europe? 

Kids these days.   Again, ummm interesting.  Especially since the home team isn't playing in those markets.  Though they wanted to and tried, but failed pre-launch.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 20, 2014)

drmike said:


> 100TB @ $5 in Asia?  In Europe?
> 
> Kids these days.    Again, ummm interesting.  Especially since the home team isn't playing in those markets.  Though they wanted to and tried, but failed pre-launch.


GVH is the best at what we do. And I wasn't lying when I initially made that statement. We'll prove it.

We'll be the first ColoCrossing based company to successfully offer low end plans in Europe AND Asia AND profit from it. Just you watch.


----------



## trewq (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> GVH has plans to expand to Asia in either Singapore or South Korea (likely South Korea) and offer our 100TB plans there as well. After we expand to Asia, we're expanding to the UK. We're also planning to expand to Arizona so that West Coast customers who don't want to go with CC can buy from us, and also to Boston Massachusetts (super rare location) so that east coast customers that dont want Buffalo can buy from us. All of those locations will most likely have our signature 100TB for $5.


This makes you sound very naive. I don't think you have even researched prices in the Asia pacific region otherwise you would know just a port that would even allow you to push 100TB would cost you a ridiculous amount and none of this we have plenty of capital crap, once you leave your American economy you are going to get a shock.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 20, 2014)

> GVH has plans to expand to Asia in either Singapore or South Korea (likely South Korea) and offer our 100TB plans there as well...........*All of those locations will most likely have our signature 100TB for $5*


    

Why stop there, offer 100TB for $5 in South Africa ! Brazil! Dubai!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Epidrive (Jan 20, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> GVH has plans to expand to Asia in either Singapore or South Korea (likely South Korea) and offer our 100TB plans there as well. After we expand to Asia, we're expanding to the UK. We're also planning to expand to Arizona so that West Coast customers who don't want to go with CC can buy from us, and also to Boston Massachusetts (super rare location) so that east coast customers that dont want Buffalo can buy from us. All of those locations will most likely have our signature 100TB for $5.


Do you have any idea how expensive bandwidth in Asia is? And your doing 100TB for $5? Man that's suicidal. (Not unless its on a 5kbps cap.)


----------



## Mun (Jan 20, 2014)

NM


----------



## Mun (Jan 20, 2014)

The idea is that most people don't use 100TBs, and couldn't even use that much if they tried. So really they are basing all this on a bet that you the customer can't use 100TBs.

Mun


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 20, 2014)

FrapHost said:


> Do you have any idea how expensive bandwidth in Asia is? And your doing 100TB for $5? Man that's suicidal. (Not unless its on a 5kbps cap.)


1TB would be suicidal in South Korea for $5 monthly.  Hell, offering 500GB would be suicidal for $5 in SK, and SK is cheap compared to many Asian countries,and it is a bargain compared to places like South Africa where some ISP's can charge up to $1 for 1 GB.

Ignoring the bandwidth for a second, Jon are you even aware of the laws that South Korean ISP's must abide by?  Here's a couple of links:

https://opennet.net/research/profiles/south-korea

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_censorship_in_South_Korea

TL;DR if you think dealing with DMCA is a pain in the ass you might want to rethink expanding to South Korea because DMCA is a picnic compared to Internet regulations in SK.


----------



## Nett (Jan 20, 2014)

Jon, please expand your $5/100TB VPS locations to the whole world and I'll help you to build a brand GreenValueCDN completely free, giving you 100% of the profits.


----------



## drmike (Jan 20, 2014)

Mun said:


> The idea is that most people don't use 100TBs, and couldn't even use that much if they tried. So really they are basing all this on a bet that you the customer can't use 100TBs.


I agree Sir Mun!

I can't see how anyone could approach using 100TB without blowing up the rules, TOS, AUP or the CPU caps and being booted.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 21, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'm not authorized to provide any further classified information of any kind after the Skylar-leak incident.


Interesting. Authorized by who? Is this an implicit admission that ColoCrossing runs "your" show?



GVH-Jon said:


> Personally I think that since I'm an honest person and have never been caught in a lie (as I've never lied to any customers or in any PR),


Keep saying that. Maybe some day, some people will believe it.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 21, 2014)

Mun said:


> The idea is that most people don't use 100TBs, and couldn't even use that much if they tried. So really they are basing all this on a bet that you the customer can't use 100TBs.
> 
> Mun


When you're advertising 100TB you're going to attract a lot of high bandwidth users.


----------



## Mun (Jan 21, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> When you're advertising 100TB you're going to attract a lot of high bandwidth users.


Yes


----------



## drmike (Jan 21, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> When you're advertising 100TB you're going to attract a lot of high bandwidth users.


95Mbit/s+ sustained 24/7?  Does that sound like high bandwidth use?


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 21, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> GVH is the best at what we do. And I wasn't lying when I initially made that statement. We'll prove it.
> 
> We'll be the first ColoCrossing based company to successfully offer low end plans in Europe AND Asia AND profit from it. Just you watch.


Then you are a ColoCrossing representative.


----------



## Mun (Jan 21, 2014)

drmike said:


> 95Mbit/s+ sustained 24/7?  Does that sound like high bandwidth use?



That's only in the 30TBs a month arena....


----------



## drmike (Jan 21, 2014)

Mun said:


> That's only in the 30TBs a month arena....


I know   any faster and the CPU gets raped and the ToS boot would come down.


----------



## Mun (Jan 21, 2014)

drmike said:


> I know   any faster and the CPU gets raped and the ToS boot would come down.


The real question at this point is what can you host? I was thinking of maybe a Tor inter-relay.


----------



## wendell (Jan 23, 2014)

@GVH, i don't want to post for a comment.
pls look at my ticket #235048


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 23, 2014)

wendell said:


> @GVH, i don't want to post for a comment.
> 
> 
> pls look at my ticket #235048


Forums are not our helpdesk. Due to your actions, all of your tickets are going to br treated as low priority, and you're going to be issued a permanent ban from our website and client area after your cancellation.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Forums are not our helpdesk. Due to your actions, all of your tickets are going to br treated as low priority, and you're going to be issued a permanent ban from our website and client area after your cancellation.


Well that's a new one.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 23, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Seriously? lol.....


I'm tired of people mass contacting and posting on forums thinking that it'll make them top priority. We need to be fair to ALL clients and we don't treat people special just because they post on forums. That's why I asked for that LET thread to be set to sink.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'm tired of people mass contacting and posting on forums thinking that it'll make them top priority.


Welcome to running a business. You aren't always going to like or have fun doing what must be done. How hard is it to post stating tickets are answered on a first in, first out basis and that your "techs" are working on it?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 23, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Welcome to running a business. You aren't always going to like or have fun doing what must be done. How hard is it to post stating tickets are answered on a first in, first out basis and that your "techs" are working on it?


Welcome to policies are created at our discretion.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'm tired of people mass contacting and posting on forums thinking that it'll make them top priority. We need to be fair to ALL clients and we don't treat people special just because they post on forums. That's why I asked for that LET thread to be set to sink.


Well, if you really have a bunch of staff or whatever it is you claim, there would be no need for that as long as they resolve everything swiftly and you're clear on your policies.

Of course, if you were actually any good, you wouldn't have as many tickets complaining anyways, but that's another story.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Due to your actions, all of your tickets are going to br treated as low priority, and you're going to be issued a permanent ban from our website and client area after your cancellation.


This is the most hilariously petty thing I've read in awhile


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Welcome to policies are created at our discretion.


http://psychcentral.com/quizzes/bipolarquiz.htm


----------



## Mun (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'm tired of people mass contacting and posting on forums thinking that it'll make them top priority. We need to be fair to ALL clients and we don't treat people special just because they post on forums. That's why I asked for that LET thread to be set to sink.


I think there are other reasons to have that thread sunk. Maybe your Rep?

Mun


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Forums are not our helpdesk. Due to your actions, all of your tickets are going to br treated as low priority, and you're going to be issued a permanent ban from our website and client area after your cancellation.


Just for some context; how long was the client waiting on a reply (not that it should matter)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 23, 2014)

texteditor said:


> This is the most hilariously petty thing I've read in awhile


That's why he's "the best", and "cannot possibly deadpool".

This past week has been solidly amazing.  I've not laughed this hard in a long time.


----------



## RyanD (Jan 23, 2014)

If I didn't know any better I'd swear this was nothing but trolling..... some very good lessons here in how *NOT* to run your business.

*popcorn*


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Forums are not our helpdesk. Due to your actions, all of your tickets are going to br treated as low priority, and you're going to be issued a permanent ban from our website and client area after your cancellation.


#SUCCESS #PATHETIC



> That's why I asked for that LET thread to be set to sink.


...and I'm sure that Maarten willingly obliged since he seems more concerned about protecting any incompetent unethical pathetic excuse for a host who may be bringing $$$ into CC than he is with protecting consumers.


----------



## Reece-DM (Jan 23, 2014)

> Forums are not our helpdesk. Due to your actions, all of your tickets are going to br treated as low priority, and you're going to be issued a permanent ban from our website and client area after your cancellation.


I think someone needs to do business studies at school.

Why would you ban a customer because he's asked you to sort his ticket? clearly this means there is a problem with your support, if you here replying to this thread where is all of your_* NEW SUPPORT STAFF *_at? Dreamland?


----------



## SrsX (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Forums are not our helpdesk. Due to your actions, all of your tickets are going to br treated as low priority, and you're going to be issued a permanent ban from our website and client area after your cancellation.


Please welcome Mr. Biloh's clone, Jon!


----------



## SrsX (Jan 23, 2014)

Reece-DM said:


> I think someone needs to do business studies at school.
> 
> Why would you ban a customer because he's asked you to sort his ticket? clearly this means there is a problem with your support, if you here replying to this thread where is all of your_* NEW SUPPORT STAFF *_at? Dreamland?


Dreamland is a nice place.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 23, 2014)

We took a detour but it seems we still made it to our destination:


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 23, 2014)

Net said:


> He said his company (or CC) has a large capital reserve. A complete lie.
> 
> A pinned thread in reseller hosting offers section costs $150/week.
> 
> ...


OFFTOPIC: Just so you know they bumped the VPS sticky to $700 a month now. But sure about the older threads and how much those providers pay, but we paid the new updated price. 

- Daniel


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 23, 2014)

tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> OFFTOPIC: Just so you know they bumped the VPS sticky to $700 a month now. But sure about the older threads and how much those providers pay, but we paid the new updated price.
> 
> - Daniel


Stop wasting your money... Invest that into Google  and Facebook.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 23, 2014)

tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> OFFTOPIC: Just so you know they bumped the VPS sticky to $700 a month now. But sure about the older threads and how much those providers pay, but we paid the new updated price.
> 
> - Daniel


Still not much. We're going to be buying one of those VPS stickies when one is available. Is there is a waiting list on them?


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Still not much. We're going to be buying one of those VPS stickies when one is available. Is there is a waiting list on them?


Last I heard the vps stickies have been reserved out a year or longer, and that was ~6 months ago.


----------



## Nett (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Still not much. We're going to be buying one of those VPS stickies when one is available. Is there is a waiting list on them?



How about a dedi sticky for $1k/week?


----------



## drmike (Jan 23, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> ...and I'm sure that Maarten willingly obliged since he seems more concerned about protecting any incompetent unethical pathetic excuse for a host who may be bringing $$$ into CC than he is with protecting consumers.


I detest thread sinking, just like I detest thread closures when things get revealing and heated.  Asking for your problems to go away in such a way is pretty underhanded.   That's just purely my opinion.

What I want to see even in a GREEN host is the ability to learn and be reasonable.  I give GVH a C+ on that side of things. 

Ticketing at GVH, well I've seen some of the tickets.   Are you really paying those Indians?  Sure this isn't a CC buy-in / Indians handle multiple house brands? I mean their responses are pretty lacking even by We3Care standards (which are low already).


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 23, 2014)

Net said:


> How about a dedi sticky for $1k/week?


We could go for that too. I written a mass expansion plan detailing absolutely everything that's projected to value our company at $1M + by 2017.


----------



## Nett (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We could go for that too. I written a mass expansion plan detailing absolutely everything that's projected to value our company at $1M + by 2017.


lol


----------



## drmike (Jan 23, 2014)

Net said:


> How about a dedi sticky for $1k/week?


How about that $25/1U colo and a sticky.... I have piles of gear to ship for colo... 200TB offer, no?


----------



## texteditor (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We could go for that too. I written a mass expansion plan detailing absolutely everything that's projected to value our company at $1M + by 2017.


I drew a picture of the mansion I'm gonna have someday - 4 pools. One is a lazy river that flows from my bed to the bathroom


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We could go for that too. I written a mass expansion plan detailing absolutely everything that's projected to value our company at $1M + by 2017.


How are you basing the valuation?


----------



## Nett (Jan 23, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> How are you basing the valuation?


With thousands of $ from Biloh, lol.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 23, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> How are you basing the valuation?


*Classified.*



drmike said:


> How about that $25/1U colo and a sticky.... I have piles of gear to ship for colo... 200TB offer, no?


You know, after I said all of that on IRC I said "jk". You probably weren't shown that part of the chat log.

We're going to be offering

1U Colocation

1 AMP ($20/m per additional amp)

120 VAC

5 IPs

10TB Bandwidth per mo on a 1Gbit port

$39.95/m

Waiting for ColoCrossing to set up our cabinet space as we speak.


----------



## Jack (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> *Classified.*
> 
> You know, after I said all of that on IRC I said "jk". You probably weren't shown that part of the chat log.
> 
> ...


120 VAC?  Never seen it advertised with 'VAC' usually just 'V'


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> *Classified.*


The method to which you are valuing the company at a million is classified?

Let me write a projection for you.

You will continue to sell plans while cutting your throat for the next few months.  You'll continue to add nodes and locations as part of your 'expansion plan'.  Along the way you'll have some unexpected overages that you'll simply shrug off as the cut throat plans can just about afford this.  

Soon you'll start to experience client churn.  Those razor thin margins are no longer there when your nodes are 50% full (or only 200% oversold, whichever way you want to look at it).  Your business will start to lose money and you'll burn through any reserves you had managed to stash along the way.  You'll start to panic and consider your options.  A friendly hand will be outstretched by your upstream provider.  You'll close all your other locations and force no notice migrations on your clients.  GVH will become a shell of another company and you'll stay on as ambassador.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We could go for that too. I written a mass expansion plan detailing absolutely everything that's projected to value our company at $1M + by 2017.


Does this mass expansion plan account for your "off again on again" flip flop Waffle-house with the 100TB plans? I'd expect to see that again.


----------



## tragic (Jan 23, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> The method to which you are valuing the company at a million is classified?
> 
> Let me write a projection for you.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling I've read this before, crazy.


----------



## RyanD (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We could go for that too. I written a mass expansion plan detailing absolutely everything that's projected to value our company at $1M + by 2017.


Not "bragging" but as a company that is very long since past the $1mm mark, that is utterly meaningless.

When your entire business model is built around undercutting and over-offering you will not create a sustainable business. 

I've been there, done that, experimented with unscalable models, tested product offerings etc.  There is a good ready why we're 10 years into this business with 30 employees, and very much "in the black".  

You are throwing around totally nonsensical figures and ideas. For anyone with any clue, your business valuation is going to be a factor of ebitda, any purchase would be a multiplier of your ebitda, the greater % against revenue, the larger your multiplier will be.

but, what do I know.


----------



## Jack (Jan 23, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Not "bragging" but as a company that is very long since past the $1mm mark, that is utterly meaningless.
> 
> When your entire business model is built around undercutting and over-offering you will not create a sustainable business.
> 
> ...


Throw some black at some more staff then


----------



## RyanD (Jan 23, 2014)

Jack said:


> Throw some black at some more staff then


We have plenty, thanks 

Again as in reference to GVH's unrealistic expectations you also have to have realistic expectations as a client, when you push for absolutely bottom of the barrel pricing and keep pushing and pushing, there is a breaking point.  You can't expect the same sub 10-minute SLA support that our clients paying for managed services are guaranteed. I'm sorry, thats just the reality of it,.


----------



## drmike (Jan 23, 2014)

RyanD said:


> You can't expect the same sub 10-minute SLA support that our clients paying for managed services are guaranteed. I'm sorry, thats just the reality of it,.


Yeah 10 minute SLA is no joke.  If you live up to that and make it you need to promote that heavily.

Now as for the young buck and his vision --- support is lacking.   The outsourced India-based exploitation isn't working well, at all.   That's from having seen a few screens of tickets.   It's real bad.

People make or break a business.  Time to get some like the big dogs.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 23, 2014)

A VPS Sticky is probably the best investments we have made. There was only one opening available when we got it and we waited 2-3 years to get it. 


The only downside when we got it since we were a new advertiser at WHT is that we had to buy it 14 weeks upfront. We weren't too sure since we did not know how it will perform, but it exceeded our expectations. 


This is why providers do not let them go. 

- Daniel


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 23, 2014)

drmike said:


> Yeah 10 minute SLA is no joke.  If you live up to that and make it you need to promote that heavily.
> 
> Now as for the young buck and his vision --- support is lacking.   The outsourced India-based exploitation isn't working well, at all.   That's from having seen a few screens of tickets.   It's real bad.
> 
> People make or break a business.  Time to get some like the big dogs.


I literally JUST hired a person a few minutes ago to join our management team as Vice President of Sales & Relations and Lead Systems Administrator, and he lives in the United States, completely native and fluent in English.

I'm finalizing his contract tomorrow.

That brings out management team to a total of *5 members, also bringing up our support team to 14 members.* Staff total = *15 members.*


----------



## RyanD (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I literally JUST hired a person a few minutes ago to join our management team as Vice President of Sales & Relations and Lead Systems Administrator, and he lives in the United States, completely native and fluent in English.
> 
> I'm finalizing his contract tomorrow.


those are some very unrelated skill sets, good luck in that effort.

Is this a full time W2 employee, 1099,  or a part-time contractor /  volunteer paid in credits or free vps?

I know it always sounds nice to try and look bigger than you are, but from experience, over-titling a position has the opposite effect. Why is he a VP? Does he have a divsion that reports to him? How many direct reports does he have?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 23, 2014)

RyanD said:


> those are some very unrelated skill sets, good luck in that effort.
> 
> Is this a full time W2 employee, 1099,  or a part-time contractor /  volunteer paid in credits or free vps?
> 
> I know it always sounds nice to try and look bigger than you are, but from experience, over-titling a position has the opposite effect. Why is he a VP? Does he have a divsion that reports to him? How many direct reports does he have?


Part time employee paid by the hour on contract. He's a VP because I need an extra hand to coordinate our mass expansion plan / new product lines that will be launched soon. He'll be coordinating our technical staff and will lead the support division. He'll manage sales of new product lines + handle internal relations, and will report to our VP Operations, our CEO, and myself. Our last management team member is an administrative assistant/relations policy coordinator and will assist him as well.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 23, 2014)

Part Time VP.

Seriously, I've seen binge drinkers come up with better stories as to where their paycheques went.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 23, 2014)

Just wondering, still catching up with this thread. Why in the world do you have or need 5 managers? I would like to know what each one does in your company. 

- Daniel


----------



## texteditor (Jan 23, 2014)

tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> Just wondering, still catching up with this thread. Why in the world do you have or need 5 managers? I would like to know what each one does in your company.
> 
> - Daniel


Mom and Dad are both equally important to the success of the company, therefore


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 23, 2014)

Think he calls Fabozzi and Biloh _Mom_ and _Dad_ as well, or do they have some kind of joint custody thing going :3


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 23, 2014)

I guess I have a lot of catching up to do since I know absolutely nothing about Fabozzi or Biloh :S

The only thing I remember is them (CC) owning or running LET, but they were denying it something along those lines... 

- Daniel


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Part time employee paid by the hour on contract. He's a VP because I need an extra hand to coordinate our mass expansion plan / new product lines that will be launched soon. He'll be coordinating our technical staff and will lead the support division. He'll manage sales of new product lines + handle internal relations, and will report to our VP Operations, our CEO, and myself. Our last management team member is an administrative assistant/relations policy coordinator and will assist him as well.


Come on Jon, why would you leak all your company internal info? It makes you look not legit. Stop braggin or discussing inapropiate content. These people, including me, don't care about your business plans. Also stop saying "mass expansion" is not appropiate. Is a relative term. Are you mental disable or dilusional? (With respect no insult intended)

You are just calling for trolls.

Do you see  KnownHost braggin?

Do you see BuyVM doing it?

I mean probably in any forum you are the only one...Is not good, it can also lead to customer loss. Saying the things you say and in the way you say them is almost insulting to every expert or company that has been in success for years.

Is good to be positive, but don't be so over confident. There is always a line...balance my friend.

c'mon! We are all adults, don't we?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 23, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> Come on Jon, why would you leak all your company internal info? It makes you look not legit. Stop braggin or discussing inapropiate content. These people, including me, don't care about your business plans. Also stop saying "mass expansion" is not appropiate. Is a relative term. Are you mental disable or dilusional? (With respect no insult intended)
> 
> You are just calling for trolls.
> 
> ...


Do you see KnownHost or BuyVM having to constantly defend themselves on a daily basis from attack after attack, accusation after accusation, controversy after controversy? No.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 23, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> Come on Jon, why would you leak all your company internal info? It makes you look not legit. Stop braggin or discussing inapropiate content. These people, including me, don't care about your business plans. Also stop saying "mass expansion" is not appropiate. Is a relative term. Are you mental disable or dilusional? (With respect no insult intended)
> 
> You are just calling for trolls.
> 
> ...


Well said!

- Daniel


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Do you see KnownHost or BuyVM having to constantly defend themselves on a daily basis from attack after attack, accusation after accusation, controversy after controversy? No.



I bet if I bought a BuyVM vps it wouldn't have a 93% uptime for the month like my Buffalo vps 

There's a reason said companies don't have to do what you are doing. There's a reason you're presently digging your own grave, and keep at it regardless.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 23, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Think he calls Fabozzi and Biloh _Mom_ and _Dad_ as well, or do they have some kind of joint custody thing going :3


When are you gonna be done making Fabozzi jokes?


----------



## drmike (Jan 23, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Think he calls Fabozzi and Biloh _Mom_ and _Dad_ as well, or do they have some kind of joint custody thing going :3


NY is one of THOSE kinds of states.  Cuoma (the son of the namesake racketeer) said in past week that people who care about firearms rights and such should leave NY State, they are not welcomed.  Attack is on against 'normal' traditional folks.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Do you see KnownHost or BuyVM having to constantly defend themselves on a daily basis from attack after attack, accusation after accusation, controversy after controversy? No.


Did you completely MISS the 16 page clusterfuck about us from a week or so ago?

But other than that - no, you don't see legitimate companies having to defend themselves as you do.  Perhaps you should sit down and do some soul searching on why that is.



GVH-Jon said:


> When are you gonna be done making Fabozzi jokes?


When you start telling the truth.


----------



## drmike (Jan 23, 2014)

tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> Just wondering, still catching up with this thread. Why in the world do you have or need 5 managers? I would like to know what each one does in your company.
> 
> - Daniel


Well, I am liking you more and more Daniel. 

Totally management heavy.  Dead weight.   At this stage normal companies pay consultants who are basically ninjas and pay them respectable amounts (i.e. thousands of dollars a month minimum).  When / if next much larger financial stage / threshold is met, certain folks get asked to join the team, usually for a cut in their rates (still getting paid) and equity interest.

I am fairly dumbfounded.   Employees are expensive.   Titles are cheap though.  Young ones love those titles.  Resume fodder.


----------



## RyanD (Jan 23, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Do you see KnownHost or BuyVM having to constantly defend themselves on a daily basis from attack after attack, accusation after accusation, controversy after controversy? No.



Simple, CAUSE -> EFFECT

Shut your trap, stop with the nonsensical babble and attempts at bragging and it'll all go away. 

I'm pretty sure we're the largest provider on here, we're the only ones that operate our own facilities, you don't see me on there constantly throwing around revenue figures, our mass expansion plans, although we did post / photograph some of our recent construction heavily. 

Point being, there is a proper way to show your growth and accomplishments, being a childish fool and bragging about it is what brings on all this activity.


----------



## RyanD (Jan 23, 2014)

drmike said:


> Well, I am liking you more and more Daniel.
> 
> Totally management heavy.  Dead weight.   At this stage normal companies pay consultants who are basically ninjas and pay them respectable amounts (i.e. thousands of dollars a month minimum).  When / if next much larger financial stage / threshold is met, certain folks get asked to join the team, usually for a cut in their rates (still getting paid) and equity interest.
> 
> I am fairly dumbfounded.   Employees are expensive.   Titles are cheap though.  Young ones love those titles.  Resume fodder.


The sad reality is that as a hiring manager, anyone with experience can easily see it's nothing but title fluff. I guess it's cool to impress your friends with some lofty title but it doesn't serve well for resume fluff


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 23, 2014)

drmike said:


> Well, I am liking you more and more Daniel.
> 
> Totally management heavy.  Dead weight.   At this stage normal companies pay consultants who are basically ninjas and pay them respectable amounts (i.e. thousands of dollars a month minimum).  When / if next much larger financial stage / threshold is met, certain folks get asked to join the team, usually for a cut in their rates (still getting paid) and equity interest.
> 
> I am fairly dumbfounded.   Employees are expensive.   Titles are cheap though.  Young ones love those titles.  Resume fodder.


Haha, thanks. I learned one lesson from visiting LET, WHT, VPSBoard etc. Keep your mouth shut and do your thing. 

- Daniel


----------



## Mun (Jan 23, 2014)

Downtime 

Waaa


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 23, 2014)

You guys dont use the IRC right? Is like a ghost town. LOL


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll idle in VPSB IRC from time to time... but the typical activity is akin to what you'd get on a gradeschool playground, so I admittedly contribute little.  Mainly active on ours.


----------



## drmike (Jan 23, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> You guys dont use the IRC right? Is like a ghost town. LOL


I only infamously lurk IRC.   I am with Ald on the grade school tactics.  

Some good IRC only stuff from time to time though.  

+1 for a GVH IRC channel


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 23, 2014)

This is kind of OT, but... is it normal for a company to step in and solve problems for their upstream provider? Just asking this because there's a thread about Hudson Valley Host at LET and Jon stepped in to take over the issue.



> Ernie literally just called it a night like a few minutes ago and signed off Skype.
> 
> There's no need to mass post everywhere I'm sure he's not ignoring you on purpose. PM me, I have all the answers to your questions and can help clear up anything you need


It just strikes me as odd since I would have expected client information/tickets/etc. to be confidential, not to mention the whole keeping the entire exchange restricted to PMs where others cannot see what is being said and how the questions/problems are being resolved. Even if no confidential information about clients is being shared between the two companies, is it normal for companies to resolve problems for each other in general? Honest question here, since I mostly only see companies saying things like "I've ordered a VPS from them before, they were professional and the speeds were great" but never outright take over an issue like that.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 23, 2014)

> I literally JUST hired a person a few minutes ago to join our management team as Vice President of Sales & Relations and Lead Systems Administrator





> Part time employee paid by the hour on contract.



//same facepalm I used when you said you hired a several highly skilled systems adminstrators who were being paid top dollar and said they were being paid by the hour instead of an annual salary.



> our CEO, and myself..



CEO= your friend Lance the violin player in Illinois who formed the LLC because you couldn't legally form a company because you were underage?  What exactly does Lance do with GVH (besides filing the annual paper work late so GVH spent some time in bad standing with Illinois 2 months ago)?



> Simple, CAUSE -> EFFECT
> 
> Shut your trap, stop with the nonsensical babble and attempts at bragging and it'll all go away.



Best advice in this thread.  The "nonsensical babble and attempts at bragging" might impress your friends Jon and  a few low end consumers and serial abusers on LET/B/WHT but it drives away both experienced users and  business customers like moi who see through your steady stream of "nonsensical babble" and see a company whose management is inexperienced in almost all ways and advertising their lack of experience every time they open their mouth.  The "nonsensical babble" is also the reason you receive the negative reaction you do on forums (the negative reaction has absolutely nothing to do with jealousy of you or CC).



> This is kind of OT, but... is it normal for a company to step in and solve problems for their upstream provider?



It's 6AM in France and Oles is still asleep so if you have any problems with your OVH service feel free to contact me and I'll solve them. 

TL;DR no it's not normal in any industry for company A to attempt to solve the problems of company B's customers unless they are being paid by company B to do so..


----------



## drmike (Jan 24, 2014)

^--- BipBOPPED!

I find the LET thread about GVH ahh very strange.  

On one hand I am cool with GVH-Jon being so helpful.  On the other I hear that Darth Vader voice in the background of the screen sharing  app.  Is that the creature at CC talking?  I kid.

Seems odd and very weird (We are nothing more than their customer).

Day GVH pulls plug at CC is day they are clean, or almost.  Until then you are on the watch list.

SERIOUS NOTE... Someone going to do something in Buffalo about uptime?  Network is mighty bad.  I was looking at Statuscake public reports and wow....  That's with 5 minute checks only.


----------



## Nett (Jan 24, 2014)

@GVH-Jon When did you stop using SoftLayer and why????

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1209122


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 24, 2014)

Net said:


> @GVH-Jon When did you stop using SoftLayer and why????
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1209122


Best bit from that post:



> 2) We've gone too far, we can't go back now!We've invested hundreds of dollars into our business, and we've just gotten started. It's too late to turn back now.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 24, 2014)

If any of you have access to the WHT prem section you might want to look at his posts there...


----------



## Nett (Jan 24, 2014)

MartinD said:


> If any of you have access to the WHT prem section you might want to look at his posts there...


What kind of premium posts?


----------



## MartinD (Jan 24, 2014)

Okay, well, I don't do this to crucify him intentionally.. however it does show that in this case one can lead the donkey to water.. etc.



> *Attempting to mend the hole that I've dug -- Any advice?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was almost a year ago. Suffice to say the (good) advice he received in that thread was completely ignored, habitually. I post/say this only in an attempt to stop the trolling.


----------



## Nett (Jan 24, 2014)

lol


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 24, 2014)

I have all the answers regarding the network issues and rack space running out at CC, I'm more vocal and willing to extend a helping hand in public than anyone else that knows about the situation if you haven't noticed.


I'm trying to work with what I am allowed to say and what I'm not allowed to say -- Obviously I can't say certain things but I try mh best.


----------



## JasonAnderson (Jan 24, 2014)

So basically

CC = GHV

CC = HVH

GHV = HVH


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 24, 2014)

GVH is a completely separate entity from CC and HVH and we'll always be independent.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 24, 2014)

And if you believe that, I have some ocean-front property in Kansas to sell you.  Cute little beach house.

It's funny, Jon, how you always respond and deny the claims, yet you ignore and never respond to the replies where people want proof, or bring up uncomfortable facts.  Almost like you can't prove anything you say.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 24, 2014)

> I'm trying to work with what I am allowed to say and what I'm not allowed to say


Business executive/COO (who will "always be independent") or streetwalker (on a short leash) cowering in fear of her pimp?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 24, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Business executive/COO (who will "always be independent") or streetwalker (on a short leash) cowering in fear of her pimp?


More like being careful with my words so people like yourself won't twist them into something ridiculous and use it as a weapon against CC.


----------



## JasonAnderson (Jan 24, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> More like being careful with my words so people like yourself won't twist them into something ridiculous and use it as a weapon against CC.


So you are protecting your parent company/backer now?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 24, 2014)

JasonAnderson said:


> So you are protecting your parent company/backer now?


*We are independent.*


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 24, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> *We are independent.*


Might want to stop feeding the trolls and pay attention to WHT and take care of a thread from one of your customers. Focus.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 24, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> Might want to stop feeding the trolls and pay attention to WHT and take care of a thread from one of your customers. Focus.


Taken care of, thanks.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 24, 2014)

Can you explain "*The hosting industry's EXCLUSIVE* *more bang for your buck provider!*"

What makes you think you are exclusive in a non-exclusive arena?


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 24, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Can you explain "*The hosting industry's EXCLUSIVE* *more bang for your buck provider!*"
> 
> What makes you think you are exclusive in a non-exclusive arena?


C'mon hosts make this type of claims everyday... move on.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1342873



> Hello,
> 
> I had signed up with GreenValueHost (greenvaluehost.com) last year in November when GreenValueHost was having one of their "ridiculous" sales (70% off for life) for the VPS. I signed up for their "Virtual Private Servers - V-Advanced" package. Since then however I have had nothing but problems with this host.
> 
> ...



Do you guys think that they have some type of a monitoring software that would reboot the VPS if its starts using more resources than they want it to use to keep the nodes stable? 

- Daniel


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 24, 2014)

tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1342873
> 
> Do you guys think that they have some type of a monitoring software that would reboot the VPS if its starts using more resources than they want it to use to keep the nodes stable?
> 
> - Daniel


Yeah, it's called unabashed overselling. Has the added benefit of also rebooting all other VPSes on that node to be safe.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 24, 2014)

tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1342873
> 
> Do you guys think that they have some type of a monitoring software that would reboot the VPS if its starts using more resources than they want it to use to keep the nodes stable?
> 
> - Daniel


uhm I don't think that would be appropiate, because of the data loss. Yet interesting.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 24, 2014)

drmike said:


> ^--- BipBOPPED!
> 
> I find the LET thread about GVH ahh very strange.
> 
> ...


Being helpful is always great and appreciated, I think, but the insistence on keeping that exchange behind closed doors (ie. via PMs) really throws me off. If it's just troubleshooting general network issues that aren't confidential in nature I honestly don't see why it has to be kept to PMs. If it was done publicly others can see what is being said and contribute with their own expertise on the matter, whether agreeing or disagreeing with what could possibly be the issue and how it can be resolved. And people who might be having similar problems can also read and learn from the thread.

Not to mention there are so many issues with GVH networks (esp in Buffalo from what I've been seeing). Why not focus on fixing that and helping GVH's own clients rather than going around helping others with issues that are supposed to be unrelated to his own company? It's an unusual but kind gesture for Jon to help out HVH, I agree; I just don't understand why he's doing that when he already has more than enough on his own plate to deal with.


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 24, 2014)

A brief impression of the network issues that GVH Buffalo is facing...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 24, 2014)

That actually looks pretty normal to how the network was when we were there.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 24, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Yeah, it's called unabashed overselling. Has the added benefit of also rebooting all other VPSes on that node to be safe.


A combination of unabashed overselling and technical incompetence.  GVH is a prime example of a host that could not exist if Solus,  CPanel and other hand holding automated tools hadn't been invented.



> Not to mention there are so many issues with GVH networks (esp in Buffalo from what I've been seeing). Why not focus on fixing that



Neither GVH nor their "upstream" HudsonValleyHost own their own IP space or network so there is nothing Jon could fix even if he knew how.  The networking problem is entirely due to ColoCrossing trying to save a few bucks by hiring ex-Ringling Brothers circus clowns to run its networking department.



> he already has more than enough on his own plate to deal with



...like setting the rDNS on his mailserver maybe?

http://intodns.com/greenvaluehost.com



> ERROR: No reverse DNS (PTR) entries. The problem MX records are:
> 
> *218.93.184.192.in-addr.arpa* -> *no reverse (PTR) detected*
> 
> ...



Buffalo tradition, both nameservers on the same physical server, and that same server also hosts their WHMCS (and naturally it's a CPanel server).



> dns303.greenvaluehost.com.   ['192.184.93.217']   [TTL=172800]
> 
> 
> dns304.greenvaluehost.com.   ['192.184.93.218']   [TTL=172800]


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 24, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> We could go for that too. I written a mass expansion plan detailing absolutely everything that's projected to value our company at $1M + by 2017.


I just located Jon's _classified_ information as to how he got to a 1M+ evaluation! Mass expansion plan located! Thanks Snowden!


----------



## Mun (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y_KJAg8bHI


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 24, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> A combination of unabashed overselling and technical incompetence.  GVH is a prime example of a host that could not exist if Solus,  CPanel and other hand holding automated tools hadn't been invented.
> 
> Neither GVH nor their "upstream" HudsonValleyHost own their own IP space or network so there is nothing Jon could fix even if he knew how.  The networking problem is entirely due to ColoCrossing trying to save a few bucks by hiring ex-Ringling Brothers circus clowns to run its networking department.
> 
> ...


We send out mail with Mandrill.


----------



## Mun (Jan 24, 2014)

Server is down


----------



## texteditor (Jan 24, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> GVH is a completely separate entity from CC and HVH and we'll always be independent.


Kid, you seem to be way in over your head, and since I'm guessing you don't have some exit plan I suggest you make one that will make things less painful for you, your customers, and the friend who's name you started the business in.

If you were rushing to the sunk-cost fallacy at only "hundreds of dollars" invested, this thing is gonna spiral out of control when you fall way short of your million dollar valuation projections


----------



## Kadar (Jan 24, 2014)

Time for another one of these...
 So 6 days ago I recieved this email from GreenValueHost:



> Greetings Valued Clients,
> GreenValueHost is pleased to inform you that the recent issues that have been occurring with our srv3 hosting server have been resolved. The server load has been brought down significantly (Current average load is now less than 3), additional memory has been added, additional CPU has been added, exim mailing IP address/main IP address has been changed to a clean IP, and mySQL is currently in progress of being optimized for maximum performance.
> We have tasked our most skilled administrators to closely monitor our srv3 hosting server and ensure that the issues that you have been facing over the past few weeks will never happen again. GreenValueHost is devoted to providing our clients with a quality hosting experience and is always striving to improve day by day and we will take into deep consideration any comments, suggestions, and constructive cricticism that our clients may have.
> If you have any questions, comments, or concerns regarding this, please do not hesitate to contact us by submitting a ticket with your registered GreenValueHost client area account and we'll always be here to assist.
> ...


Since then I have had nothing but problems, the CPU load is still high, I had to figure out the mail server IP on my own to update my SPF records, and worst of all, is the downtime.
Uptime Report has been blowing up my phone with text messages the past week and its been pure madness, following are images of 1, 7 and 30 day reports from my dashboard.













As you can see in the images since I recieved the email I have had a downtime of 6 hours and 29 minutes, well below the following quote from their website :
 



> Service Level Agreement (SLA)
> GreenValueHost agrees to maintain a service level agreement network uptime of 100%. If the server uptime ever falls below this, customers may request compensation for the downtime. In the case that the server was unavailable due to DDoS attacks, it does not count towards the Service Level Agreement.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 24, 2014)

I hope you guys know that all of these threads are the reason why things are slow right now.


----------



## Kadar (Jan 24, 2014)

So this thread is causing downtime on your servers? for the past 6 months?


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 24, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I hope you guys know that all of these threads are the reason why things are slow right now.


Said it on LET, I'll say it here. You had literally been boasting about having 15 (FIFTEEN) staff "employed". But one person (you) viewing forums and responding to threads is the reason your entire staff team cannot get anything done? I call bullshit.


----------



## Nett (Jan 24, 2014)

GVH needs more staffs.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 24, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I hope you guys know that all of these threads are the reason why things are slow right now.


I thought all these threads were good for business?


----------



## texteditor (Jan 24, 2014)

God I wish that other (100tb challenge) thread was open, even Biloh is joining the dogpile on this dumb 100tb/mo offer on LET


----------



## texteditor (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Mun (Jan 24, 2014)

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/20593/greenvaluehost-srv3-issues-again#latest


----------



## Kadar (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Mun, I posted it on the last page but that might help as well


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 24, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> I thought all these threads were good for business?


Well, it could be possible that the influx of orders due to the increased publicity from these threads are causing all these issues.......

In all fairness though, Jon had no way of knowing everything would blow up in his face all at once. I kinda feel sorry for him to be honest, he's always the only one from GVH who's out in the trenches doing any sort of damage control (I have yet to see any other representative from GVH around WHT/LE*/etc., not even a tech with a regular member presence joining in on any conversations, but maybe I've just been looking in the wrong threads?). I think a lot of his claims sound like BS - mostly instinctual, no experience or background to back my suspicions up - but I always get the impression that he's treading like crazy just to keep his head above the water. The more he tries to seek validation from his peers the deeper he digs the hole for himself because he gets carried away easily.

Does Jon own or have an important position within GVH? I can't help but feel like this recent string of fiascos is not going to bode well for his employment status.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 24, 2014)

hellogoodbye said:


> Does Jon own or have an important position within GVH? I can't help but feel like this recent string of fiascos is not going to bode well for his employment status.


He *is *GVH. If you believe drmike, and Jon hasn't disputed this when it comes up so I have no reason not to, the only reason he isn't listed as President/CEO is because GVH is legally incorporated and he's under 18.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 24, 2014)

Dylan said:


> He *is *GVH. If you believe drmike, and Jon hasn't disputed this when it comes up so I have no reason not to, the only reason he isn't listed as President/CEO is because GVH is legally incorporated and he's under 18.


.......well then, that certainly explains a lot.


----------



## Nett (Jan 24, 2014)

Normally college students have crazy ideas. For example: 4GB/1TB/250GB VPS for $5.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh, lookie here,  a HudsonValleyHost customer answered my question on WHT 

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8993242&postcount=16



> DomainBop said _"I'm curious, when you paid him did the company name on your credit card statement say Hudson Valley Host or did it have the name of Ernie's upstream provider ColoCrossing?"_





> HVH customer said _"And to answer your question it said COLOCROSSING on the invoice when I paid him."_


edited to add another quote from the HVH customer:



> I am also currently talking to a VP from ColoCrossing in hopes he can help me get the refund. Ernie has no power at all to do any refunds from what he told me himself. So let's see how it goes.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 24, 2014)

Be sure to use the proper tagging when talking about people since there's 2 Jon's in discussion right now.

I normally refer as GVHJon and Biloh just to make sure there's no confusion.

Francisco


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 24, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Be sure to use the proper tagging when talking about people since there's 2 Jon's in discussion right now.
> 
> 
> I normally refer as GVHJon and Biloh just to make sure there's no confusion.
> ...


Sorry, my bad! I didn't realize "Biloh" is a last name and that his first name is also Jon.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 24, 2014)

hellogoodbye said:


> Sorry, my bad! I didn't realize "Biloh" is a last name and that his first name is also Jon.


Jon Biloh is the VP of Colocrossing.

Either way, JB isn't listed as being anything more than an upstream to HVH. There's an undisclosed "financial relationship" and now JB himself involved in addressing an HVH related customer complaint.

Francisco


----------



## Jack (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone got a tl;dr of this?


----------



## Nett (Jan 24, 2014)

TL;DR

GVH is going to fail soon


----------



## Kadar (Jan 24, 2014)

gvh sucks, told us they only hired American workers, then switched to hire Indians less than a week later, lots of stuff about CC owning GVH. Oh and some stuff about these threads are making his alexa rank soar and getting him so many customers, then switching to complaining that these threads make it so he can't do his job.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 24, 2014)

Jack said:


> Anyone got a tl;dr of this?


Something involving Ipv6? who knows.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jan 24, 2014)

I forgot what it was suppose to be about like ten pages ago. I think something to do with the Indians winning the World Series with nothing but a bunch of rag tag players or something like that.


----------



## mitsuhashi (Jan 24, 2014)

Something about a part-timer being "Vice President" and outsourced people being "employees". It's all playground stuff.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 25, 2014)

Jack said:


> Anyone got a tl;dr of this?


Today's TL;DR: GVH was forced to hire 3 more staff members today because Shovehost started a thread on LET



> GVH said We have a total of 18 staff.





> GVH said After the 100TB thread by shovenose I hired more staff for reinforcement.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 25, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Today's TL;DR: GVH was forced to hire 3 more staff members today because Shovehost started a thread on LET


Reinforcement?  Lol.  Seriously, that holes getting pretty deep, I'm surprised he can still see daylight.


----------



## drmike (Jan 25, 2014)

mitsuhashi said:


> Something about a part-timer being "Vice President" and outsourced people being "employees". It's all playground stuff.


Wait... wait...

Something about a part-timer being "Vice President" and outsourced people being "employees". It's all playground  *daycare* stuff


----------



## drmike (Jan 25, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Reinforcement?  Lol.  Seriously, that holes getting pretty deep, I'm surprised he can still see daylight.


Considering it's the weekend and not a school day, I suspect he hasn't seen daylight in 24 hours+...  But 'Jon' is a morning person, so maybe he basks some before cracking open the panel and allocating mo' VPS for his leeches.

I can hear the phone now "Ernie I need a discount on a petabyte of transit this month".


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 25, 2014)

drmike said:


> Wait... wait...
> 
> Something about a part-timer being "Vice President" and outsourced people being "employees". It's all playground  *daycare* stuff


There's nothing wrong with the part-time "Vice President", what worries me is when the Vice President is a member of those little guys who are being taken care of at the daycare.


----------



## nunim (Jan 25, 2014)

vRozenSch00n said:


> There's nothing wrong with the part-time "Vice President"....


You forgot to use the color purple...

GVHJon should step back as being the public face of the company.  Let your "Vice President" handle PR as you're obviously not so great at it.  Also, an hourly VP?  I wonder what his qualifications are.


----------



## jarland (Jan 25, 2014)

mitsuhashi said:


> Something about a part-timer being "Vice President" and outsourced people being "employees". It's all playground stuff.


Find Jon and Lance (owner) on Facebook. Playground is accurate. This post I liked especially: https://www.facebook.com/JonDaDancinWoner/posts/556828424350610


How are kids running a corporation?


----------



## Epidrive (Jan 25, 2014)

How old are you jon nguyen? And how are you able to run a corporation you look 16...?


----------



## jarland (Jan 25, 2014)

FrapHost said:


> How old are you jon nguyen? And how are you able to run a corporation you look 16...?


Apparently Lance runs it and Jon here is just some kid who runs around like he owns it. Jon even posts about hiring so I'm guessing Lance is just the signature. We already know CC is the money, because they run HVH.

You can wish Lance a happy 14th birthday here: http://ics32.tripod.com/icspicnic2005/index.album/happy-14th-birthday-lance?i=5 but he actually graduated in 2011 http://www.violinist.com/blog/Toews/


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 25, 2014)

Adam, Jon, Masker a.k.a. Senthuran199, etc 

Hmmm.... what's the connection between those youngsters and CC. Any idea @drmike ? Coaching program?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm just going to listen to my colleagues and make a swift exit out of this forum -- It's impossible to win any argument here because every single thread here was made to attack ColoCrossing.

I could address all the lies, controversy, and stories made in this forum but honestly, everything I say no matter what is going to be twisted and used against me someway somehow. I'm leaving vpsBoard.


----------



## Grimace (Jan 25, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Forums are not our helpdesk. Due to your actions, all of your tickets are going to br treated as low priority, and you're going to be issued a permanent ban from our website and client area after your cancellation.


LOOOOL


----------



## jarland (Jan 25, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'm just going to listen to my colleagues and make a swift exit out of this forum -- It's impossible to win any argument here because every single thread here was made to attack ColoCrossing.
> 
> 
> I could address all the lies, controversy, and stories made in this forum but honestly, everything I say no matter what is going to be twisted and used against me someway somehow. I'm leaving vpsBoard.


Persecution complex, always a good last resort.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 25, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'm just going to listen to my colleagues and make a swift exit out of this forum -- It's impossible to win any argument here because every single thread here was made to attack ColoCrossing.


These threads are about you, not your parent company.  Quit trying to hide behind Daddy Biloh.



GVH-Jon said:


> I could address all the lies, controversy, and stories made in this forum but honestly, everything I say no matter what is going to be twisted and used against me someway somehow. I'm leaving vpsBoard.


You could... but despite being asked DIRECT questions that yes/no answers would suffice for, you consistently ignore any posts that put you on a tight spot.  You just answer someone else's general question down the line and pretend that the inquisitive posts never happened.


----------



## jarland (Jan 25, 2014)

Btw the Facebook post he made private that I linked to above. Sorry, this one is too good and relevant to be hidden.


http://i44.tinypic.com/mttovb.jpg


----------



## notFound (Jan 25, 2014)

I honestly can't tell if this guy is serious, what an absolute fool and pretentious prick if he is. There is obviously someone supporting him if he has such balls, ahem upstream.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 25, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'm just going to listen to my colleagues and make a swift exit out of this forum -- It's impossible to win any argument here because every single thread here was made to attack ColoCrossing.
> 
> I could address all the lies, controversy, and stories made in this forum but honestly, everything I say no matter what is going to be twisted and used against me someway somehow. I'm leaving vpsBoard.


About time. Best business decision. Stop bragging, ignore trolls. You can't keep up apparently.

The only way to win the trolls is trolling them. I think you were doing a good job with all the leaking information and positiveness. Every moment you said something trolling , a bunch of rage trolls reply. It was quite funny.

I don't know why the forum members are being disrespectful with all the name calling. Stuff like "kid" are being used in a very offensive way, like if they were a superior human. For all of you here that think that being under 18 and running a business is illegal, you are all wrong. As long as the legal representation is above 18, there is nothing wrong. I think you guys are forgetting that probably when you guys started your pathetic business (yes most of you have a pathetic business), probably you were under age or near 18. In this business it has been proved that age is a not a factor part of the equation. Now stupidity is.

After all nothing said in this forum is to be taken seriously. If I were Jon I would keep buying pop corn LOL, and keep enjoying it.


----------



## jarland (Jan 25, 2014)

There's a lot of reasons not to do business with a kid who won't be held legally liable for anything he does. Post above mine spoken like a true child. You're welcome to understand nothing about business and life, I'll celebrate your freedom to do so.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 25, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted before; however I'm quite new to all the GVH drama; however Jon has a history of fabricating the truth and certainly can't be trusted:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1206914&highlight=hostingcove


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 25, 2014)

jarland said:


> There's a lot of reasons not to do business with a kid who won't be held legally liable for anything he does. Post above mine spoken like a true child.



I found more childish to say something like "There's a lot of reasons not to do business with a kid who won't be held legally liable for anything he does".

Clearly you must be missing something, because whoever represent legally the company, can be held liable. I think the last time I checked it is incorporated, there is not so much you can do.

And for $5.00, well you must be a true child to fight for that amount of money.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 25, 2014)

jarland said:


> There's a lot of reasons not to do business with a kid who won't be held legally liable for anything he does. Post above mine spoken like a true child. You're welcome to understand nothing about business and life, I'll celebrate your freedom to do so.


Have a lot of pop corn to burn. You amuse me ^ ^ . 

Oh childrens...


----------



## MartinD (Jan 25, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> Have a lot of pop corn to burn. You amuse me ^ ^ .
> 
> 
> Oh childrens...


And you, with your wealth of experience, expertise and knowledge are...? What business do you run?


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 25, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> Have a lot of pop corn to burn. You amuse me ^ ^ .
> 
> Oh childrens...


Before I say anything else, I do agree with you that leaving this forum was the best decision that GVH-Jon could possibly make because despite his earlier claims that this made for great publicity, anyone can see that it was only damaging his reputation further and further. There were many questions thrown at him that he either could not answer or did not want to answer. The more he lingered around and tried to keep up, the more mistakes he made and his frustration led to several things said that I think he now regrets (either that or someone else has seen and berated him for it). Other members also dug up more dirt from his past that would otherwise have not been brought up if he had left earlier, and unfortunately those past deeds provided more insight to his track record that I can now see has shown little improvement. 

With all due respect, however, I do believe you're being quite hypocritical with that condescending "oh children..." comment seeing as you've just displayed the same behaviour you were calling others out for half an hour ago:



> I don't know why the forum members are being disrespectful with all the name calling. Stuff like "kid" are being used in a very offensive way, like if they were a superior human.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 25, 2014)

hellogoodbye said:


> Before I say anything else, I do agree with you that leaving this forum was the best decision that GVH-Jon could possibly make because despite his earlier claims that this made for great publicity, anyone can see that it was only damaging his reputation further and further. There were many questions thrown at him that he either could not answer or did not want to answer. The more he lingered around and tried to keep up, the more mistakes he made and his frustration led to several things said that I think he now regrets (either that or someone else has seen and berated him for it). Other members also dug up more dirt from his past that would otherwise have not been brought up if he had left earlier, and unfortunately those past deeds provided more insight to his track record that I can now see has shown little improvement.
> 
> With all due respect, however, I do believe you're being quite hypocritical with that condescending "oh children..." comment seeing as you've just displayed the same behaviour you were calling others out for half an hour ago:


You are right, I shouldn't have said "oh childrens". But again I never stated he was, just an expression.  

Now if Jon is trully under 17, why would you have a FaceBook account with your own name, the same name you are using to represent the company and post those hilarous messages being shown at LET? I think Jon is a troll master or the oppositve.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 25, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> Clearly you must be missing something, because whoever represent legally the company, can be held liable. I think the last time I checked it is incorporated, there is not so much you can do.


Are you from the United States? That may be the case in some countries, but it's not here. Basically the only sort of scenarios in which Jon could personally be held liable relate to labor law and people acting as HR managers (e.g. if he were processing payroll and falsified hours worked).

There's some individual liability that still rests on members of the board of directors, but Jon can't be on that since he's a minor.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 25, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Are you from the United States? That may be the case in some countries, but it's not here. Basically the only sort of scenarios in which Jon could personally be held liable relate to labor law and people acting as HR managers (e.g. if he were processing payroll and falsified hours worked).
> 
> There's some individual liability that still rests on members of the board of directors, but Jon can't be on that since he's a minor.


You said it, "some". I think that if you were to take action to a said company, the people representing it could take some liability. But hey you just wanted to cause the damage right? Or  are you saying that you don't want to take action to the company itself, just to Jon?


----------



## jarland (Jan 25, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> You said it, "some". I think that if you were to take action to a said company, the people representing it could take some liability. But hey you just wanted to cause the damage right? Or are you saying that you don't want to take action to the company itself, just to Jon?


It isn't about wanting to take action against him. This is where you reveal that you do not think very business minded. That's ok, we can explain. It's that he has access to client data and can be held legally liable in only the very minimal of ways. Legal liability is considered a form of accountability, which a customer of Jon now knows is nearly nonexistent.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 25, 2014)

jarland said:


> It isn't about wanting to take action against him. This is where you reveal that you do not think very business minded. That's ok, we can explain. It's that he has access to client data and can be held legally liable in only the very minimal of ways. Legal liability is considered a form of accountability, which a customer of Jon now knows is nearly nonexistent.


Respectfuly, I think you are missing the point jarland.

It does not matter if Jon is the real owner or not. In an ideal world, you should not know that. Whoever is in the legal papers is the owner. If being able to held someone liable is what you are seeking, and that make you feel better and more confident , then there is no problem because GVH have legal papers with a name on it. That person is liable. So technically forget about Jon, swap Jon with the name of the legal owner.

Though it has been demonstrated many times before that really doesn't matter ^ ^ . People scamming will keep doing it with legal name or not.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 25, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before; however I'm quite new to all the GVH drama; however Jon has a history of fabricating the truth and certainly can't be trusted:
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1206914&highlight=hostingcove


good readin' in here


----------



## jarland (Jan 25, 2014)

No you misunderstand. The person handling data is not responsible. Their motivation to protect that data is found only in their desire to maintain a reputation and in their desire to stay in the good graces of the legal owner. If he gets angry, he doesn't have to face the legal consequences to the degree that an adult would. You want your provider, the person handling the data, to know the fear of the legal repercussions of immature actions. Immaturity is something he displayed here on page 1, and countless times over the years at WHT. Now we know he's immature and not legally liable, but he's the one handling the data.


You don't WANT to take legal action, you want to know that the person handling your data is legally liable to decrease the chance of you having to take legal action. Taking legal action means the damage of an unfortunate event is done, that situation is the one you want to avoid.


He is immature, he is running the company with no apparent constraints, he speaks and acts out of anger, and he is not legally liable in any significant way if he acts out. This is a BAD recipe.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 25, 2014)

jarland said:


> No you misunderstand. The person handling data is not responsible. Their motivation to protect that data is found only in their desire to maintain a reputation and in their desire to stay in the good graces of the legal owner. If he gets angry, he doesn't have to face the legal consequences to the degree that an adult would. You want your provider, the person handling the data, to know the fear of the legal repercussions of immature actions. Immaturity is something he displayed here on page 1, and countless times over the years at WHT. Now we know he's immature and not legally liable, but he's the one handling the data.
> 
> 
> You don't WANT to take legal action, you want to know that the person handling your data is legally liable to decrease the chance of you having to take legal action. Taking legal action means the damage of an unfortunate event is done, that situation is the one you want to avoid.
> ...


I understand your point is clear and well backed up. But still somebody is going to be held liable, and that somebody will be the name in the legal papers.

Basically the issue is that Jon have nothing to lose.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 25, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> Now if Jon is trully under 17, why would you have a FaceBook account with your own name, the same name you are using to represent the company and post those hilarous messages being shown at LET? I think Jon is a troll master or the oppositve.


Why wouldn't he? Setting aside the fact that those Facebook posts were made back in early 2013 - long before this entire debacle came about - I think you'd be surprised to hear just how many dumb mistakes are made on that website by people who don't realize they perhaps should lock their information/entries or just not post anything incriminating at all. Seriously, search for "stupid crimes facebook" on Google and you'll find lists upon lists of people who genuinely did not think before they posted and ended up paying for their mistakes.

I'm still of the opinion that they're right about his age but regardless of how old GVH-Jon actually is, I think he sounds inexperienced, rash and cocky. I'm not referring to how he writes but to the way he carries himself and responds to situations as well as baiting. All of his actions the past few days - coupled with the unfortunate timing of clients piping up about their network issues around the same time - have served to damage his company name, possibly beyond repair. It really does not help that he has had past history that were chronicled in places like this either: http://hostingtoday.net/greenvaluehost-com-investigation/ 

Even if he is not underage and could be held legally liable for anything that happens down the road, I don't think anyone in their right mind would put their own company's reputation and future on the line just because they wanted to troll a few people on an online forum.


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't like that hostingtoday site because they have me on a list of "do not buy from" 

http://hostingtoday.net/lowend-vps-market-worth-using/


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jan 25, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> I don't like that hostingtoday site because they have me on a list of "do not buy from"
> 
> http://hostingtoday.net/lowend-vps-market-worth-using/


And they have ChicagoVPS and URPad under "hosts that are ok" too... but everything I've read of them thus far have been negative. :/


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 25, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> I don't like that hostingtoday site because they have me on a list of "do not buy from"
> 
> http://hostingtoday.net/lowend-vps-market-worth-using/


haha. So is he right about your company? I haven't seen (not that I tried search for them) a bad review from your company. I have entered your company website a few times and found everything to be super profesional. I sure plan to test your products.

I'm just curious about your opinion regard to why the author put you in that list? Personal?


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 25, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> haha. So is he right about your company? I haven't seen (not that I tried search for them) a bad review from your company. I have entered your company website a few times and found everything to be super profesional. I sure plan to test your products.
> 
> I'm just curious about your opinion regard to why the author put you in that list? Personal?


Prior history from 2006 I'd assume


----------



## texteditor (Jan 25, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> I don't like that hostingtoday site because they have me on a list of "do not buy from"
> 
> http://hostingtoday.net/lowend-vps-market-worth-using/


damn, that has to sting, having your sites name sandwiched between GVH, Sonwebhost, and Dewlance


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 25, 2014)

texteditor said:


> damn, that has to sting, having your sites name sandwiched between GVH, Sonwebhost, and Dewlance


Yeah it's pretty bad. I am dissapoint


----------



## MartinD (Jan 25, 2014)

Ask them to please do the needful.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 25, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Ask them to please do the needful.


I was going to suggest something similar. Try working something out.

Though that website is crap. Is very unprofesional to recommend where no to buy of without a background (that can be verified) as of why? 

I don't like doing negative reviews and will never do so. In my website where I suggest some of the most popular companies, I never say don't go here or there and always state that "this is in my opinion".

Bad PR is horrible, is easy to say shitty things about a company, but sometimes you don't realize how much damage it cause, until somebody do it to you.

I tend to appreciate companies that don't bash other companies. Afterall nothing is better than a clean match.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 25, 2014)

And with that said I think this thread has run its course. If anyone feels it needs to be reopened, feel free to hit the report button or get in touch directly.


----------

